# Debtocracy- Χρεοκρατία: Ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την κρίση!



## Elsa (Mar 11, 2011)

Debtocracy//Χρεοκρατία
_
*Όταν η δημοκρατία υποτάχθηκε στο χρέος*
Για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα, ένα ντοκιμαντέρ με παραγωγό το θεατή. Το DEBTOCRACY αναζητά τα αίτια της κρίσης χρέους και προτείνει λύσεις που αποκρύπτονται από την κυβέρνηση και τα κυρίαρχα μέσα ενημέρωσης. Το ντοκιμαντέρ θα διανέμεται δωρεάν από τα τέλη Μαρτίου χωρίς δικαιώματα χρήσης και αναμετάδοσης και θα υποτιτλιστεί σε τουλάχιστον τρεις γλώσσες._

Περισσότερα για το φιλόδοξο και πρωτοποριακό εγχείρημα και λεπτομέρειες για συμμετοχή, εδώ: http://www.debtocracy.gr/


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 11, 2011)

Μπράβο, Έλσα, ευχ για την ανάρτηση! Ανυπομονώ να το δω!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2011)

Στην _Χρεοκρατία_ ήταν αφιερωμένη η χθεσινή ραδιοφωνική _Ελληνοφρένεια_:
http://www.skai.gr/player/Radio/?MMID=211843


----------



## Elsa (Apr 6, 2011)

_Έρχεται!
Το βράδυ της Τετάρτης 6 Απριλίου κλείνουμε την τηλεόραση, στα δελτία των 8 και των 9, και ανοίγουμε το Ιντερνετ. Από τη διεύθυνση xreokratia.gr και debtocracy.gr, από τις 20:00 και μετά θα είναι διαθέσιμο το πρώτο ελληνικό ντοκιμαντέρ που στηρίχθηκε αποκλειστικά στην οικονομική ενίσχυση των θεατών και το οποίο θα διατίθεται χωρίς δικαιώματα χρήσης και αναμετάδοσης._

Από εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 6, 2011)

Ακόμα και εδώ ο σχολαστικός Λεξιλόγος δεν μπορεί να μη σημειώσει λαθάκια!
Στο 0:39', που γίνεται λόγος για το χρέος του Σαντάμ Χουσεΐν, ακούμε για quatre-vingt pour cent και διαβάζουμε στους υπότιτλους για 40%...


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2011)

Είναι ωραία η μουσική του Αγγελάκα. Υπάρχει τεχνική αρτιότητα (αν εξαιρέσουμε ένα-δυο σημεία όπου χάνουν τη φωνή). Ήταν ενδιαφέροντες οι ξένοι φιλοξενούμενοι που έδωσαν συνεντεύξεις (έστω και αν εκπροσωπούσαν μία και μόνη προσέγγιση του προβλήματος). Μου άρεσε που έμαθα περισσότερα για την περίπτωση του Εκουαδόρ (βεβαιώθηκα ακόμα περισσότερο ότι δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την περίπτωση της Ελλάδας). Μου άρεσε η ιστορία για το απεχθές χρέος (*odious debt*). Θύμωσα όταν άκουσα επιχειρήματα του είδους (αυτό το λέει γιατρός): «Όσες χώρες μπήκαν σε πρόγραμμα του ΔΝΤ, είχαν μείωση του προσδόκιμου ζωής» (άρα ο αστυνομικός = μπουζούκι — αλλά το βίντεο είχε ξεκινήσει με εξίσωση του Στρος-Καν με τον δικτάτορα Παπαδόπουλο, οπότε είχε χάσει αμέσως αμέσως το μισό εν δυνάμει ακροατήριό του). Δεν θύμωσα με το ρεζουμέ («Είναι ανήθικο να πληρώσεις ένα ανήθικο χρέος») γιατί το έχω ακούσει ήδη αρκετές φορές. Περιμένω να ακούσω ρεαλιστικές σκέψεις για το πώς θα αρχίσουμε να παράγουμε πλεονάσματα και μετά ας κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε με το χρέος. Θα έχουμε τουλάχιστον την ελπίδα να ξαναδανειστούμε. Αλλά αν πεις «Δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω» την ώρα που παράγεις ελλείμματα, δεν σε σώζει ούτε ο Θεός της Ελλάδας ούτε το πετρέλαιο του Εκουαδόρ. Και θυμώνω όσο περιμένω να ακούσω τις ιδέες από την κυβέρνηση, δεν έχω την απαίτηση να τις μάθω από ένα βιντεάκι. Αλλά στερέψαμε απ' όλες τις μεριές, φαίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2011)

Ο κύριος Σημίτης ανευθυνολογεί και προχειρολογεί. Μιλάει για αναδιάρθρωση και ταυτόχρονα λέει: «Η αναδιάρθρωση δεν προαναγγέλλεται. Και η σημερινή συζήτηση δεν μπορεί να καταλήξει σε μια κυβερνητική απόφαση που θα ανακοινωθεί δημόσια. Αποτελεί μια προτροπή προς την κυβέρνηση για να αναλάβει πρωτοβουλία, αν δεν το έχει ήδη κάνει».
Ε, να πας στο γραφείο τους να τους προτρέψεις. Μήπως και τους δώσεις την ευκαιρία να σου εξηγήσουν...

Για την _Χρεοκρατία_, ο Μανδραβέλης γράφει σήμερα, ανάμεσα σε άλλα:

[...] Το έργο θέλει να πείσει ότι η Ελλάδα όχι μόνο δεν έχει ηθική υποχρέωση να αποπληρώσει τα χρέη της, αλλά ούτε καν νομική. Γι’ αυτό ξεθάβεται η θεωρία του «απεχθούς χρέους».

Λέει ο αφηγητής της «Χρεοκρατίας»: «Η ιστορία μας ξεκινά τη δεκαετία του 1920 με τον Αλεξάντερ Σακ, υπουργό στην τσαρική Ρωσία και ειδικό σε θέματα δικαίου. Ο Σακ βρέθηκε μετά την Επανάσταση του ’17 να διδάσκει σε πανεπιστήμιο της Ευρώπης και των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών. Και το 1927 παρουσίασε μια λαμπρή ιδέα, την έννοια του απεχθούς χρέους.

»Για να ορίσουμε ένα χρέος ως απεχθές, είπε, πρέπει να υπάρχουν τρεις προϋποθέσεις. Πρώτον, το καθεστώς της χώρας να προχώρησε στη σύναψη του δανείου χωρίς τη γνώση και τη συγκατάθεση των πολιτών. Δεύτερο, τα δάνεια να σπαταλήθηκαν σε δραστηριότητες που δεν ωφέλησαν τους πολίτες της χώρας και τρίτον, ο πιστωτής να ήταν ενήμερος γι’ αυτή την κατάσταση και να σφύριζε αδιάφορα».

Μόνο που ο Αλεξάντερ Σακ δεν είπε ακριβώς αυτό. Σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia ο Ρώσος εμιγκρές έγραψε: «Οταν μια δεσποτική κυβέρνηση συνάπτει δάνεια όχι για τις ανάγκες και τα συμφέροντα του κράτους, αλλά για να ενισχύσει τον εαυτό της, να καταστείλει λαϊκές εξεγέρσεις, αυτό το χρέος είναι απεχθές για τον λαό ολόκληρου του κράτους. Αυτό το χρέος δεν δεσμεύει το έθνος· είναι χρέος του καθεστώτος, προσωπικό χρέος που συμφώνησε ο ηγεμόνας κι τελικά καταπίπτει με το τέλος του καθεστώτος... Οι δανειστές, που διέπραξαν μια εχθρική ενέργεια ενάντια στον λαό, δεν μπορούν να περιμένουν από ένα έθνος που μόλις απελευθερώθηκε από μια δεσποτεία να αναλάβει αυτά τα απεχθή χρέη».

Λαθροχειρία

Στην περίπτωσή μας οι δανειστές δεν δάνεισαν κάποια δεσποτεία. Σε εκλεγμένες κυβερνήσεις έδιναν τα λεφτά. Δεύτερον, δεν «διέπραξαν μια εχθρική ενέργεια ενάντια στον λαό»· με τα λεφτά τους ο λαός προσελήφθη στο Δημόσιο, και όσοι δεν προσελήφθησαν πληρώνονταν έμμεσα απ’ αυτό.

[...]

Ενα μεγάλο μέρος της «Χρεοκρατίας» αφιερώνεται στη στάση πληρωμών που έκανε το 2008 ο πρόεδρος του Ισημερινού κ. Ραφαέλ Κορέα. Με συγκινητική μουσική υπόκρουση και φιλμάκια χαμογελαστών κατοίκων του Ισημερινού (σε αντίθεση με τα εμβόλιμα θλιμμένα πρόσωπα των Ελλήνων) το «ντοκιμαντέρ» κηρύσσει ότι η Ελλάδα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει τον ίδιο δρόμο. Μόνο που στο έργο δεν αναφέρονται όλα. Πρώτον ο Κορέα χαρακτήρισε το χρέος παράνομο, επειδή συσσωρεύτηκε από τη χούντα του Ισημερινού και υποσχέθηκε να προσφύγει σε διεθνή δικαστήρια. Το χρέος μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί απεχθές. Δεύτερον: σύμφωνα με μια τεκμηριωμένη (εξ ευωνύμων, μάλιστα) κριτική που γίνεται στο Debtocracy «ο πληθωρισμός έχει εκτινάξει στο διπλάσιο τις τιμές των τροφίμων μέσα σε μια διετία... [Επίσης] Ο Κορέα, ξεκινά ένα φιλόδοξο πρόγραμμα ιδιωτικοποιήσεων τεράστιων εκτάσεων γης, όπου σε συνεργασία με καναδέζικες πολυεθνικές, θα κατασκευαστούν ορυχεία άνθρακα. Αυτές τις καναδέζικες εταιρείες, μάλιστα, που θεωρούνται υπαίτιες στον Ισημερινό για συγκρότηση παραστρατιωτικών ομάδων και δολοφονίες ακτιβιστών το 2006 κ.ά.» (πρβλ. gatouleas. wordpress.com)

Αν και η σύγκριση με τον Ισημερινό δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα κολακευτική υπάρχει μια σημαντική διαφορά που αποκρύπτεται. Ο Ισημερινός είναι πετρελαιοπαραγωγός χώρα και το έλλειμμα στο ισοζύγιο εξωτερικών συναλλαγών είναι μηδενικό. Οι εισαγωγές της είναι περίπου όσες και οι εξαγωγές της. Το 2009 εισήγαγε προϊόντα 14,27 δισεκατομμυρίων δολαρίων και εξήγαγε προϊόντα 14,35 δισ. δολαρίων (κυρίως πετρέλαιο). Η Ελλάδα τον ίδιο χρόνο εισήγαγε προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες 45 δισ. δολαρίων περισσότερα από τις εξαγωγές της. Αυτά τα 45 δισ. καλύφθηκαν από τον εξωτερικό δανεισμό. Ούτε στα τρόφιμα δεν είναι αυτάρκης η χώρα μας: το 2009 παρουσιάστηκε έλλειμμα στο ισοζύγιο τροφίμων 2,2 δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ, τα οποία επίσης καλύφθηκαν από δανεισμό. Μια στάση πληρωμών σημαίνει ότι για ένα διάστημα, όσο δεν δανείζεσαι, σχετική αυτάρκεια. Η Ελλάδα, όμως, εισάγει πάνω από 1.000.000 τόνους μαλακό σιτάρι ετησίως. Κυρίως από τη Γερμανία. Και 500.000 τόνους καλαμπόκι. Κυρίως από την Γαλλία!​


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2011)

Από τη Free Sunday 17/04/2011 (http://www.citypress.gr/freesunday/PDF/133/08.pdf):​ 
*Το μικρόβιο του λαϊκισμού*
Το ντοκιμαντέρ «Debtocracy» της Κατερίνας Κιτίδη και του Άρη Χατζηστεφάνου, που ισχυρίζεται ότι προσφέρει μια εναλλακτική ερμηνεία της ελληνικής κρίσης, φαίνεται, από τα εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες hits που έχει, ότι έχει ενθουσιάσει το διαδικτυακό κοινό στη χώρα μας. Αν είναι έτσι, είναι πολύ κρίμα. Δεν θα σταθώ στους ατυχείς παραλληλισμούς (του ΔΝΤ με τον δικτάτορα Παπαδόπουλο, του χρέους της Ελλάδας στη δημοκρατική μεταπολίτευση με αυτό του Ιράκ επί Σαντάμ Χουσεΐν), στις υπερβολές περί «καταστρατήγησης των βασικών αρχών της αστικής δημοκρατίας», ούτε καν στην απονενοημένη πρόταση να ακολουθήσουμε τα βήματα του Ισημερινού, που το 2008 κήρυξε στάση πληρωμών στο 70% του ομολογιακού του χρέους (ο Ισημερινός, υπενθυμίζεται, είχε τεράστια συναλλαγματικά αποθέματα, ως πετρελαιοπαραγωγός χώρα και μέλος του ΟΠΕΚ, πόρους που εμείς δεν διαθέτουμε ούτε στα όνειρα μας).
Όντως, η πολιτική της τρόικας οδηγεί σε (περαιτέρω) αθλιοποίηση των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών. Και, όντως, μια επιτροπή λογιστικού ελέγχου του χρέους θα βοηθούσε στην ταυτοποίηση σκανδαλωδών συμβάσεων και υπευθύνων, και θα έδινε επιχειρήματα για μερική διαγραφή του χρέους – παρά τα πολλά πρακτικά προβλήματα (π.χ. τι μέρος των εξοπλιστικών δαπανών είναι «απεχθές»; Τι μέρος των ολυμπιακών δαπανών; κ.ο.κ). Αλλά γεγονός παραμένει το ότι μεταξύ 1995 και 2009 το 50%-70% των συνολικών δημόσιων δαπανών της Ελλάδας κάλυπτε μισθούς δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και κοινωνικές παροχές, σύμφωνα με στοιχεία της Eurostat. Παράλληλα, τα δημόσια έσοδα παρουσίαζαν και παρουσιάζουν αχανείς τρύπες, όχι μόνο λόγω της φοροαποφυγής των πλουσίων, αλλά (κυρίως) λόγω της διάχυτης φοροδιαφυγής μεγάλου μέρους του πληθυσμού. Το «Debtocracy» αγνοεί πλήρως αυτή την –απολύτως κεντρική– πτυχή του ελληνικού προβλήματος.
Γι’ αυτόν το λόγο αποτελεί μία παθολογικά μονόπλευρη ανάλυσή του, βάσει της οποίας ο περιούσιος λαός δεν έφταιξε σε τίποτα και για όλη την καταστροφή ευθύνονται οι ξένοι τοκογλύφοι και μια μικρή, διεφθαρμένη εγχώρια ελίτ. Το ντοκιμαντέρ πάσχει, με άλλα λόγια, από το μικρόβιο του λαϊκισμού, από το οποίο πρέπει πάση θυσία να απαγκιστρωθούμε, αν θέλουμε η επόμενη μέρα να είναι καλύτερη​


----------



## anef (Apr 18, 2011)

Είναι λίγο περίεργη η ενόχληση αυτών των «αντιλαϊκιστών» αρθρογράφων από το γεγονός ότι έχει διάδοση το ντοκιμαντέρ. Ως φανατικοί οπαδοί της δημοκρατίας και της ελεύθερης έκφρασης του λόγου θα 'πρεπε να χαίρονται που φωνές φιλοσόφων, οικονομολόγων, πολιτικών και αναλυτών που κατά τα άλλα δεν έχουν ούτε 5 λεπτά στα «αντικειμενικά» μέσα που οι ίδιοι υπηρετούν, βρίσκουν κάπου μια διέξοδο έκφρασης (και μάλιστα με ανεξάρτητη χρηματοδότηση, κι όχι με πλάτες της κυβέρνησης ή εφοπλιστών). 

Τώρα, το πόσο αντιλαϊκιστικός είναι ο λόγος κάποιου που «αντικρούει» συγκροτημένα επιχειρήματα αναλυτών με συγκρίσεις Ρίφτενσταλ [sic] και Αϊζενστάιν (ο στυλοβάτης του ολοκληρωτισμού!) με τον Αγγελάκα, με πασπαλίσματα από Σχολή της Φρανκφούρτης και νομικό οπλοστάσιο αντλημένο από την Wikipedia, που μιλάει για προπαγάνδα και δεν κοκκινίζει από ντροπή η σοβαρή κιτρινοφυλλάδα του, δεν ξέρω, έλεος.

Για το βασικό ζήτημα που θέτει το ντοκιμαντέρ, πως δηλαδή ούτως ή άλλως, είτε αποδειχτεί πως είναι «απεχθές» το χρέος είτε όχι, το σίγουρο είναι πως είναι εξοντωτικό, δεν βλέπω καμιά μη λαϊκιστική απάντηση, εκτός βέβαια απ’ τη συναγόμενη: πρώτα οι πιστωτές και μετά οι πολίτες, ακόμα και με τεράστια ανεργία, ακόμα και χωρίς δημόσια υγεία και παιδεία, ακόμα κι αν οι άνθρωποι πεινάνε (αλλά, συγνώμη, αυτό εμπίπτει στο πεδίο του συναισθήματος -όσο η πείνα δεν αγγίζει εμάς τους ίδιους, εννοείται-, δεν είναι σοβαρή πολιτική θέση, είναι λαϊκισμός).


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2011)

Οι μεν από τη μια μεριά, που θέλουν σε, ας πούμε, τρία χρόνια να διορθώσουν λάθη, ας πούμε, τριάντα χρόνων, θα καταλάβουν και θα προσαρμόσουν κάποια πράγματα υπό την πίεση της πραγματικότητας. Μακάρι όλοι και σε όλα τα επίπεδα να καταλάβουν και να προσαρμόσουν προς το καλύτερο, το δικαιότερο, το εξυπνότερο, το αποδοτικότερο, το λιγότερο διεφθαρμένο. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει η Αριστερά. Και το βιντεάκι είναι ντροπή για την αριστερή διανόηση. Το να αραδιάζεις έωλα επιχειρήματα τα οποία ανατρέπονται με τρία στοιχεία, απλώς καθιστά την Αριστερά όλο και πιο αναξιόπιστη. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό κάθε που σφίγγουμε το ζωνάρι στη μέση να σφίγγουμε κι ένα ζωνάρι γύρω από το μυαλό μας.


----------



## anef (Apr 18, 2011)

Θα μπορούσες επιγραμματικά να μου πεις ποια ακριβώς θεωρείς έωλα επιχειρήματα και το τι ακριβώς αποτελεί ντροπή για τη διανόηση της αριστεράς, όπως λες; Η κριτική που εγώ θα ασκούσα στο ντοκιμαντέρ είναι η έμφαση στο απεχθές χρέος, στη νομική δηλαδή πλευρά του ζητήματος. Καμιά ντροπή, πάντως, δε βλέπω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2011)

Δεν θέλω να τα πω επιγραμματικά, θα προτιμούσα κάτι πιο φλύαρο και πειστικό. Και ίσως και ευρύτερο. Αλλά κάνω τώρα μερικά πράγματα, μπας και χαλαρώσουμε το έρμο το ζωνάρι...
:)


----------



## anef (Apr 18, 2011)

Το ζωνάρι προηγείται :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 20, 2011)

Λοιπόν, σήμερα κάθισα και είδα το ντοκυμανταίρ και ας αρχίσω από τη δομή, αλλα πριν αρχίσω να πω ότι κάποτε ήμασταν συνάδελφοι με τον Άρη, και σε γενικές γραμμές μου είναι συμπαθής και είναι και παθιασμένος με τη δημοσιογραφία. 
Το ντοκυμανταίρ έχει τεχνική αρτιότητα αν και το παρακάνει με τις λήψεις που απλώς γεμίζουν το χρόνο. Αυτό το τελευταίο συνηθίζεται πολύ στο χώρο του ντοκυμανταίρ τελευταία, οπότε δεν τους κατηγορώ γι'αυτό, αλλά μιάμιση ώρα είναι πολύ- κόφτε κανένα στατικό πλάνο ρε παιδιά. Η μουσική είναι καλή. Θα ήθελα επαγγελματίες ηθοποιούς αφηγητές με σωστή ορθοφωνία και δύναμη στη φωνή. Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα η αφήγηση δε λέει. 
Στην ουσία τώρα: οι ομιλητές ήταν πολύ καλοί κι είχαν ενδιαφέρον αυτά που λέγανε. Θα ήθελα καλύτερη επιλογή όμως ή καλύτερη ενημέρωση- ο γιατρός με την άσπρη μπλούζα με ποιά ιδιότητα μιλάει για προσδόκιμο ζωής; Είναι σε καμιά στατιστική υπηρεσία; Είναι στην ΠΟΥ; Δεν μας λέει το ντοκυμανταίρ. Κρίμα γιατί έτσι χάνουν τη βαρύτητά τους τα λόγια του. 

Το σενάριο τώρα: ο Άνταμ Κέρτις έχει φτιάξει καταπληκτικής ποιότητας ντοκυμανταίρ από αριστερή σκοπιά και με την αφήγηση να παίρνει θέση. όμως ο Κέρτις είναι ο Κέρτις και τα ντοκυμανταίρ του έχουν εξαντλητική έρευνα και ούτε ένα λάθος. Αυτό εδώ προσπαθεί να ακολουθήσει τα βήματά του, αλλά αποτυχαίνει στο ότι παίρνει θέση η αφήγηση ενώ κανονικά θα έπρεπε να αφήσει τους ομιλητές να τα πουν αυτά που θέλει ο ίδιος να πει. Μάλιστα πιστεύω ότι σε μερικά σημεία αυτά που λέγονται πέφτουν στην κατηγορία της λιβέλου και δεν είδα να υπάρχει νομικός σύμβουλος στους συντελεστές (μπορεί να μου ξέφυγε). Έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον η αντιπαραβολή των ομιλητών και της αφήγησης. Οι ομιλητές είναι σαφώς πολύ προσεκτικότεροι στα λόγια τους και με τη σοβαρότητα που περιμένει κανείς να δει σε ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα (και δεν κάνουν ηπιότερη κριτική από τον σεναριογράφο). 
Εκεί που άρχισα να αμφιβάλλω για την ποιότητα της έρευνας ήταν στο σημείο που αναφέρθηκε ότι η Αργεντινή (για την οποία ξέρω δυο πράματα) έχει παρόμοια ιστορία χρέους με την Ελλάδα. Βλέπω στα σχόλια ότι είχε κι άλλες τρύπες η έρευνα. Δεν ξέρω, δεν σχολιάζω. Αυτό που σχολιάζω όμως είναι το ότι το ντοκυμανταίρ παραμένει ρηχό και μονόπλευρο καθώς παρουσιάζει τον ελληνικό λαό έρμαιο της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης και απλώς χαϊδεύει τα αυτιά αυτών που θέλουν να βρουν δικαιολογίες. 

Επίσης θα διαφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ στα περί αριστερής διανόησης. Δεν μου έδωσε την ιδέα ότι εκπροσωπεί την αριστερή διανόηση και μην μπερδεύουμε τους δημοσιογράφους με τους διανοούμενους. Περισσότερο την λάιτ διανόηση του δημοσιογραφικού χώρου εκπροσωπεί και την εκμετάλλευση πιασάρικων θεμάτων. Φυσικά επειδή η ενημέρωση στην Ελλάδα είναι ρηχή πάντα, όταν κάποιος προσθέτει στη ρηχότητα δυο χιλιοστά βάθος αμέσως γίνεται διανοούμενος. Όσο για το τι μπορεί να γίνει, θα γράψω στο νήμα περί αισιόδοξων μηνυμάτων.


----------



## panadeli (May 9, 2011)

anef said:


> Θα μπορούσες επιγραμματικά να μου πεις ποια ακριβώς θεωρείς έωλα επιχειρήματα και το τι ακριβώς αποτελεί ντροπή για τη διανόηση της αριστεράς, όπως λες; Η κριτική που εγώ θα ασκούσα στο ντοκιμαντέρ είναι η έμφαση στο απεχθές χρέος, στη νομική δηλαδή πλευρά του ζητήματος. Καμιά ντροπή, πάντως, δε βλέπω.



Νίκελ σόρι που παρεμβαίνω, αλλά θέλω να απαντήσω στο ζήτημα των έωλων επιχειρημάτων και της ντροπής για την αριστερή διανόηση.
Είδα το ντοκιμαντέρ χθες το βράδυ. Απέφευγα σκόπιμα να το δω, γιατί είχα αντιληφθεί περί τίνος πρόκειται, αλλά τελικά υπέκυψα στον πειρασμό να διαμορφώσω προσωπική γνώμη.
Δυστυχώς ακολουθεί σεντόνι, αλλά για αυτό μπορείτε άνετα να κατηγορήσετε τον Νίκελ, που ζήτησε κάτι πιο φλύαρο και (ελπίζω) πειστικό.

Το καλογυρισμένο αυτό φιλμάκι συγκεντρώνει πολλά από τα χαρακτηριστικά των προπαγανδιστικών έργων των ολοκληρωτικών καθεστώτων. Όχι, δεν εξισώνω τον Χατζηστεφάνου με την Έλενα Ρίφενσταλ, αλλά αν ο Χατζηστεφάνου έβλεπε τα ντοκιμαντέρ της, ή εκείνα του πάλαι ποτέ σοσιαλιστικού ρεαλισμού, σίγουρα θα αναγνώριζε τα παρακάτω κοινά στοιχεία: 

1. Πρώτα πρώτα, το ντοκιμαντέρ είναι εντελώς μονόπλευρο. Επί μία ώρα και ένα τέταρτο, δεν ακούγεται απολύτως πουθενά η άλλη άποψη. Παρελαύνουν από την οθόνη καμιά δεκαπενταριά προσωπικότητες, όλοι από τον ίδιο ευρύτερο ιδεολογικό χώρο, όλοι με την ίδια θέση πάνω στο ζήτημα, όλοι λέγοντας πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια πράγματα. Αυτό δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο στην ιστορία της αριστεράς, αλλά δεν είναι και καθόλου τιμητικό. Βρίσκω άκρως ειρωνικό άνθρωποι που κατηγορούν τα "αστικά" μέσα για μονόπλευρη ενημέρωση να παράγουν ή να επικροτούν έργα που, από τη δική τους πλευρά, είναι πολύ πιο μονόπλευρα. Στο κάτω κάτω, όταν ο Πρετεντέρης ή ο Παπαχελάς (χαρακτηριστικοί εκπρόσωποι, σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με πολλούς σύγχρονους αριστερούς, της "συστημικής" προπαγάνδας) κάνουν talk show με θέμα το χρέος, πάντοτε καλούν εκπροσώπους της αριστεράς. Στα ντοκιμαντέρ όμως που γυρίζουν οι αριστεροί με το ίδιο θέμα, δεν υπάρχει καμία θέση για τις απόψεις των δεξιών. 

2. Το δεύτερο και ακόμη πιο ενοχλητικό στοιχείο είναι ότι παρακολουθεί κανείς μια συστηματική διαστρέβλωση απλών γεγονότων. Άλλοτε με απίθανα σχήματα (;) λόγου, άλλοτε με απλή συγκάλυψη όσων δεν μας συμφέρουν, άλλοτε με καθαρή παραποίηση ιστορικών γεγονότων.
Μερικά παραδείγματα, μεταξύ πολλών: 

Το ντοκιμαντέρ ξεκινά με την αφηγήτρια να κατηγορεί τον Παπαντωνίου πως ισχυρίστηκε ότι οι Έλληνες "είμαστε ανίκανοι (sic) να διαχειριστούμε την οικονομία μας χωρίς ξένες παρεμβάσεις". Ακολουθεί σύντομο σποτάκι, με τον Παπαντωνίου να ακούγεται να λέει "Greeks lack a built-in culture of stability and discipline" και οι υπότιτλοι να γράφουν "οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν την _ικανότητα_ και την κουλτούρα της σταθερότητας και της πειθαρχίας". Θεωρώ προφανές πως άλλο είναι να λέει κανείς ότι οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν κουλτούρα πειθαρχίας (όπως είπε ο Παπαντωνίου) και εντελώς διαφορετικό να λέει ότι είναι _ανίκανοι_ να πειθαρχήσουν (όπως ανακριβώς μας μεταφέρουν η αφηγήτρια και οι υπότιτλοι).

Λίγο νωρίτερα, η αφηγήτρια είχε πει: "Μέσα σε σχεδόν 40 χρόνια δυό κόμματα, τρεις πολιτικές οικογένειες και ορισμένοι επιχειρηματίες οδήγησαν τη χώρα στη χρεοκοπία. Κήρυξαν στάση πληρωμών (sic) στους πολίτες επιχειρώντας να σώσουν τους δανειστές τους". Ας δεχθώ εδώ ότι το "στάση πληρωμών" είναι σχήμα λόγου και ας το προσπεράσω, αν και είναι μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη έννοια και, όχι, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση δεν έχει κηρύξει στάση πληρωμών στους πολίτες της. Οι αφηγητές εξάλλου χρησιμοποιούν ασυνήθιστα σχήματα λόγου και σε άλλα σημεία του ντοκιμαντέρ. Λίγο αργότερα, ας πούμε, πληροφορούμαστε ότι μετά τον Ισπανοαμερικανικό πόλεμο του 1898 η Αμερική προσάρτησε (sic) την Κούβα! Εννοείται βέβαια ότι η Αμερική ουδέποτε έκανε κάτι τέτοιο. Αντίθετα, μετά από μια σύντομη περίοδο κηδεμονίας, παραχώρησε επίσημα ανεξαρτησία στην Κούβα το 1902. Σχήμα λόγου και εδώ, φαντάζομαι, για την παρεμβατική πολιτική της Αμερικής στα εσωτερικά της Κούβας και τη στήριξη των δικτατορικών καθεστώτων του Μασάντο και του Μπατίστα. Ας το προσπεράσω κι αυτό, με την υποσημείωση ότι κάποιος που δεν γνωρίζει τα ιστορικά γεγονότα θα μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι η Αμερική είχε προσαρτήσει την Κούβα, μέχρι φαντάζομαι να την απελευθερώσει από τους Αμερικανούς ο Κάστρο. Παρακάτω, μαθαίνουμε ότι ο Κορέα, ο πρόεδρος του Ισημερινού, "απέλασε (sic) τον εκπρόσωπο της Παγκόσμιας Τράπεζας". Εδώ ομολογουμένως δεν γνωρίζω τι πραγματικά συνέβη, αλλά φαντάζομαι πρόκειται για άλλο ένα περίεργο σχήμα λόγου, γιατί δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω τη σουρρεαλιστική εκδοχή της απέλασης του εκπροσώπου της Παγκόσμιας Τράπεζας από τον Ισημερινό.

Οι ανακρίβειες (;) αυτές που χάριν αστεϊσμού αναφέρω ωχριούν μπροστά σε άλλες, πολύ χειρότερες. Πρώτα πρώτα, ο ορισμός του απεχθούς χρέους, όπως δίνεται στο ντοκιμαντέρ, είναι προφανώς σκόπιμα διαστρεβλωμένος, κάτι το οποίο, σόρι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το συγχωρέσω. Μια μικρή χιουμοριστική παρένθεση και πάλι: Πέρα από τον παραποιημένο ορισμό (για τον οποίο έχουν ήδη γραφτεί αρκετά παραπάνω οπότε δεν τα επαναλαμβάνω εδώ), στο ζήτημα του απεχθούς χρέους μού έκαναν εντύπωση και δύο άλλες άκρως σουρρεαλιστικές στιγμές. Πρώτον, λέγεται στο ντοκιμαντέρ ότι ο Αλεξάντερ Σακ εισήγαγε την ιδέα του απεχθούς χρέους το 1927: _"Η ιστορία μας ξεκινά τη δεκαετία του 1920 με τον Αλεξάντερ Σακ, υπουργό στην τσαρική Ρωσία και ειδικό σε θέματα δικαίου. Ο Σακ βρεθηκε μετά την επανάσταση του ‘17 να διδάσκει σε πανεπιστήμια της Ευρώπης και των Ηνωμενων Πολιτειών. Και το 1927 παρουσίασε μια λαμπρή ιδέα, την έννοια του απεχθούς χρέους"._ Και αμέσως παρακάτω: _"Οι προτάσεις του Σακ ακούγονται προοδευτικές, εάν όχι επαναστατικές. Στην πραγματικότητα εκείνη την εποχή εξυπηρετούσαν τα συμφέροντα μίας αναδυόμενης υπερδύναμης. Των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών [...] Οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες είχαν χρειαστεί την έννοια του απεχθούς χρέους από το 1898, όταν κέρδισαν τον Ισπανοαμερικανικό πόλεμο και προσάρτησαν την Κούβα. Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι μαζί με το νησι προσάρτησαν και το λογαριασμό που άφηνε πίσω του το αποικιακό καθεστώς της Ισπανίας. [...] Αποφάσισαν ότι το χρέος της Κούβας είναι απεχθές, οπότε αρνήθηκαν να το πληρώσουν."_
Με άλλα λόγια, αν καταλαβαίνω (;) σωστά, η ιδέα του Σακ εξυπηρετούσε τα συμφέροντα της Αμερικής, η οποία χρειαζόταν την ιδέα για να μην πληρώσει το χρέος της Κούβας, το οποίο δεν είχε πληρώσει χρησιμοποιώντας την ιδέα του Σακ τριάντα χρόνια προτού ο Σακ τη διατυπώσει. Περίεργα ταξίδια στον χρόνο. Αμέσως μετά, μάλιστα, ο Σακ ξαναμπαίνει σε χρονοκάψουλα και ταξιδεύει ακόμα βαθύτερα στο παρελθόν: _"Μία παρόμοια ιστορία είχε να διηγηθεί και το Μεξικό μερικές δεκαετίες νωρίτερα, όταν ο δημοκρατικός στρατός ανέτρεψε το καθεστώς του αυτοκράτορα Μαξιμιλιαν του 1ου και αποφάσισε ότι το χρέος που είχε δημιουργηθεί ήταν απεχθές"._
Η δεύτερη άκρως σουρρεαλιστική στιγμή ήταν ο παραλληλισμός του χρέους του Ιράκ με εκείνο της Ελλάδας, του καθεστώτος του Σαντάμ Χουσεϊν με τις κυβερνήσεις της Δύσης (προφανώς και με την ελληνική, αν όχι κυρίως με αυτήν), και των παλατιών του Σαντάμ με τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες. Αγαπάω τον σουρρεαλισμό, αλλά τον παραλληλισμό του Σημίτη με τον Σαντάμ Χουσεϊν δεν μπορώ παρά να τον θεωρήσω ακραία έκφραση λαϊκισμού. Και το όλο κομμάτι περί του πολέμου του Ιράκ, το οποίο μάλιστα ήταν αρκετά μακροσκελές, δεν νομίζω ότι εξυπηρετούσε κανέναν ουσιαστικό σκοπό πέραν του να μας υπενθυμίσει τα τερατώδη έργα των κακών Αμερικανών. Ουδεμία σχέση με τα ελληνικά ζητήματα.

Μια άλλη μεγάλη ανακρίβεια είναι ότι, στην περίπτωση του Ισημερινού, δεν γίνεται καμία κουβέντα για τον πληθωρισμό που έχει εκτιναχθεί στα ύψη, και ο θεατής μένει απλά με την εικόνα των χαμογελαστών προσώπων των κατοίκων του Ισημερινού, οι οποίοι φαίνεται ξαφνικά να ζουν σε έναν επί γης Παράδεισο. Προφανώς όλα τα προβλήματά τους λύθηκαν μόλις ο Κορέα αποφάσισε να μην πληρώσει το χρέος. 

3. Και με αυτό έρχομαι στο τρίτο ενοχλητικό στοιχείο του ντοκιμαντέρ. Θα με συγχωρήσετε για άλλον έναν σκληρό παραλληλισμό, αλλά τα χαμογελαστά πρόσωπα των κατοίκων του Ισημερινού που παρελαύνουν από την οθόνη μού θύμισαν τις αντίστοιχες εικόνες από τον "Θρίαμβο της Θέλησης" της Ρίφενσταλ. Προφανώς ο Χατζηστεφάνου δεν είναι οπαδός του εθνικοσοσιαλισμού, όμως η κινηματογραφική τεχνική που χρησιμοποιεί είναι πολύ παρόμοια. Δεν απευθύνεται στη λογική του θεατή, αλλά στο θυμικό του. Την ίδια τεχνική χρησιμοποιεί και στο τέλος του ντοκιμαντέρ, όπου προτείνεται ανοικτά και η λύση (πασπαλισμένη με εικόνες αποφασισμένων προσώπων διαδηλωτών επενδεδυμένες με υποβλητική μουσική): ο κόσμος θα οργανωθεί, θα βγει στους δρόμους, και ο Παπανδρέου θα δραπετεύσει από τη χώρα με ελικόπτερο. Καμία κουβέντα για το μετά. Προφανώς, ως δια μαγείας, όλα τα προβλήματα της χώρας θα λυθούν μόλις φύγει ο Παπανδρέου.

4. Ένα τελευταίο και πολύ εκνευριστικό στοχείο της προσέγγισης των δημιουργών στο όλο ζήτημα είναι η υποκρισία της. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η συζήτηση για τον λογιστικό έλεγχο του χρέους, η οποία στο τέλος ουσιαστικά αυτοαναιρείται! Ας κάνουμε, λένε οι διάφοροι οικονομολόγοι, φιλόσοφοι κλπ που εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη, λογιστικό έλεγχο του χρέους, ώστε να δούμε ακριβώς τι χρωστάμε και σε ποιους το χρωστάμε: _"Η επιτροπή λογιστικού ελέγχου θα διερευνήσει ποιά τμήματα του χρέους είναι απεχθή και ποιά είναι παράνομα και θα αποδείξει ότι ο ελληνικός λαός βάσει της ελληνικής και της διεθνούς νομολογίας δεν οφείλει να τα πληρώσει"._ Πολύ ωραία, συμφωνώ πλήρως. Ακολουθεί όμως μια εκπληκτική ντρίμπλα: _"Η απόφαση όμως είναι στη βάση της πολιτική και όχι οικονομική. Ακόμη κι αν το χρέος ήταν νόμιμο καμία κυβέρνηση δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να δολοφονεί (sic) τους πολίτες της για να εξυπηρετήσει τους δανειστές της. [...] Και όλο το ελληνικό χρέος των 350 δις ευρώ να αποδειχτεί νόμιμο -που δεν θα αποδειχτεί έτσι, αλλά και όλο να αποδειχτεί νόμιμο- πάλι η Ελλάδα δε μπορεί να το σηκώσει. Πάλι δηλαδή θα πρέπει να διαγραφεί"._ Και μένω κι εγώ με το ερώτημα: Γιατί τόση κουβέντα για λογιστικό έλεγχο του χρέους, εφόσον θα δεχθούμε το πόρισμά του μόνο σε περίπτωση που μας συμφέρει; Απ' ό,τι καταλαβάινω, ούτως ή άλλως έχουμε προαποφασίσει να μην πληρώσουμε. Προς τι λοιπόν η συζήτηση περί λογιστικού ελέγχου, αν όχι για δημιουργία εντυπώσεων;

Εν ολίγοις, το φιλμάκι αυτό συγκεντρώνει όλα σχεδόν τα χαρακτηριστικά που εγώ, ως θεατής, βρίσκω ανυπόφορα. Είναι μονόπλευρο, ανακριβές, με συχνές εξάρσεις λαϊκισμού και φτηνούς μελοδραματισμούς. Δεν είναι μια ψύχραιμη ανάλυση ενός κρίσιμου προβλήματος, αλλά μια άσκηση προπαγάνδας που δεν απευθύνεται στη λογική αλλά στο συναίσθημα. Οι ανακρίβειες του και οι σκόπιμες παραποιήσεις της αλήθειας υποσκάπτουν κάθε εγκυρότητα που ενδεχομένως έχουν (αν έχουν) τα επιχειρήματά του σχετικά με την κρίση και το χρέος. Στενοχωριέμαι που δημιουργοί οι οποίοι αυτοπροσδιορίζονται ανεξάρτητοι και αριστεροί υπογράφουν ένα τέτοιο έργο φτηνής προπαγάνδας, αν και έχει πάψει να μου κάνει εντύπωση ο ξεπεσμός της αριστερής διανόησης στη χώρα μας.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Δεν σκόπευα να ξαναδώ το βίντεο και να κάνω τέτοια λεπτομερή ανάλυση, οπότε ας μη θεωρείς ότι μου πήρες κάποια μπουκιά από το στόμα. Προβληματιζόμουν για την περίφημη αναδιάρθρωση (αν και η ζωή μου δεν μου επιτρέπει την πολυτέλεια να προβληματίζομαι πολύ για τις αρμοδιότητες των άλλων). Όλοι κάτι έχουν να πουν γι’ αυτήν, ποιος ο λόγος να προσθέσω τη δική μου άποψη; Δεν είναι μόνο που μου λείπει η πληροφόρηση — άλλωστε έχουν τόσοι και τόσοι πει τόσο διαφορετικές απόψεις ώστε δεν υπάρχει μέτρο εγκυρότητας. Το επικοινωνιακό κομφούζιο για την αναδιάρθρωση είναι πλέον αρμοδιότητα του θεάτρου του παραλόγου. Η ίδια η λέξη παίρνει διαφορετική σημασία στα χείλη καθενός που τη χρησιμοποιεί, από τη βολική επιμήκυνση του χρόνου αποπληρωμής μέχρι την πλήρη στάση πληρωμών, από συμφωνία με τους δανειστές μας μέχρι να λένε και δόξα τω Θεώ αυτοί που είναι εκτός Ελλάδας που δεν θα τους πάρουμε και τα κεφάλια εκτός από τα παντελόνια. Και βέβαια είναι τόσο διαφορετικοί μεταξύ τους οι υποστηρικτές ή οι αντίπαλοι της αναδιάρθρωσης που δεν ξέρεις πια ποιες σκοπιμότητες μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί ο καθένας ή ποιο χάσμα ενημέρωσης τον κάνει να λέει αυτά που λέει.

Η ίδια ασάφεια χαρακτηρίζει και την περίπτωση της Επιτροπής Λογιστικού Ελέγχου, η οποία μόλις ολοκλήρωσε την τριήμερη διεθνή συνάντησή της στην Αθήνα και περιμένω να ακούσω τις προτάσεις της. Ο Λαπαβίτσας είχε εμφανιστεί στη δευτεριάτικη εκπομπή του Πρετεντέρη πριν από δύο ή τρεις εβδομάδες (μα τι γύρευε στο λάκκο των λεόντων;), ελάχιστη σημασία έδωσαν στις προτάσεις του, αλλά πάντως παραδέχτηκε κι αυτός ότι τα άτομα που βρίσκονται στο χώρο της Επιτροπής δεν συμφωνούν στις λεπτομέρειες. Φαντάζομαι ότι άλλοι θέλουν απλώς να εντοπιστούν τα παράνομα δάνεια και άλλοι να διαγράψουμε εντελώς το χρέος, άλλοι να μείνουμε στην «Ευρώπη των εργαζομένων» και άλλοι να αυτονομηθούμε αγκαλιά με την τιμημένη δραχμούλα μας. Οι αποστάσεις δεν είναι μέρα με νύχτα, που απέχουν λίγες ώρες, αλλά Ερμής με Ποσειδώνα. 

Ωστόσο, έχω πάψει να δίνω οποιαδήποτε σημασία σ’ αυτό το κομφούζιο της αναδιάρθρωσης, αν δεν συνοδεύεται απ’ αυτό που από την αρχή του νήματος θεωρώ πιο σημαντικό: προτάσεις για τη δημιουργία πλεονάσματος. Από πού θα κόψεις στο Δημόσιο, από ποιους ιδιώτες θα μαζέψεις και πώς, πώς θα μεγαλώσεις την πίτα και πώς θα τη μοιράσεις. Το ότι χρωστάγαμε το ξέραμε όλοι πέρυσι, έστω κι αν δεν είχε κανένας ιδέα αν χρωστάγαμε πολλά ή πάρα πολλά. Άρα αυτά τα τρία-τέσσερα θεμελιώδη ερωτήματα έπρεπε να είχαν απαντήσεις στο πρόγραμμα και στα κεφάλια του κυβερνώντος κόμματος _από τότε_. Αν ο Παπανδρέου ψάχνει για ελικόπτερο κάποια μέρα, δεν θα του φταίει ούτε το Debtocracy ούτε η Επιτροπή. Η κεφαλή του θα του φταίει.

(Ευτυχώς, κάτι οι προτάσεις της Επιτροπής, κάτι αυτά που θα μας πει μεθαύριο ο Σαμαράς, θα έχουμε πολλές λύσεις μπροστά μας για να διαλέξουμε και θέματα να συζητήσουμε...)


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 9, 2011)

Μια ρητορική ερώτηση. Αν πουν σήμερα οι δανειστές μας ότι μας χαρίζουν όλο το χρέος και δεν θέλουν ούτε ευρώ πίσω... του χρόνου δεν θα χτυπήσουμε πάλι την πόρτα τους να ζητήσουμε άλλα 20 δις για να καλύψουμε το έλλειμμα του επόμενου προϋπολογισμού μας;

Άρα, κάποιος πρέπει κάνει ένα ακόμα ντοκιμαντέρ, το _Ελλειμματοκρατία_.

(Αλλά εκείνο θα γυριστεί πιο δύσκολα, γιατί αντί για χαμογελαστούς κατοίκους του Ισημερινού, θα έχει θυμωμένους συμβολαιογράφους και νταβραντισμένους φορτηγατζήδες.)

Υ.Γ. Πολύ κατατοπιστικό το άρθρο σου, Panadeli.


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2011)

Τη Χρεοκρατία δεν την έχω δει, οπότε δεν θα συζητήσω επί της ουσίας, αλλά θέλω να πω ότι μου φαίνεται υπερβολική η κατηγορία περί μονομέρειας όταν θυμάμαι τα λιγοστά δελτία ειδήσεων και τις ενημερωτικές εκπομπές που έχω καταφέρει να παρακολουθήσω στην Ελλάδα. Τέλος πάντων, όταν όλες οι άλλες εκπομπές γίνονται από αδιάλλακτους οπαδούς της δήθεν ρήσης του Βολταίρου και παρουσιάζουν πάντοτε και τις δύο πλευρές, ας μείνει η Χρεοκρατία ως αξιοπερίεργο δείγμα μονομέρειας.


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2011)

Εμένα το πρόβλημά μου με το συγκεκριμένο ντοκυμανταίρ δεν ήταν κυρίως η μονομέρεια. Δεν είναι κακό να εκφράζει συγκεκριμένη άποψη ένα ενημερωτικό πρόγραμμα. Όμως χάνει σε τόσα πολλά σημεία που η μονομέρεια είναι τελικά το κερασάκι.


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2011)

Πληροφιοριακά πάντως, Νίκελ, για να μην ρωτάμε ποιός χρωστάει τι σε ποιόν, ας ξεκινήσουμε από ένα διάγραμμα. Περσινό, αλλά δεν έχει αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο τίποτα. 






Πρόσεξε ειδικά αυτό με την Ιταλία και τη Γαλλία. 
Και φυσικά δε λείπει άρθρο στη Βίκι


----------



## anef (May 10, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Νίκελ σόρι που παρεμβαίνω, αλλά θέλω να απαντήσω στο ζήτημα των έωλων επιχειρημάτων και της ντροπής για την αριστερή διανόηση.


 
Όσο συνοπτικότερα μπορώ, αγαπητέ Panadeli, μιας και απαντάς σε δικό μου ερώτημα (χωρίς όμως να έχω κανένα νταλκά να υπερασπιστώ συνολικά το ντοκιμαντέρ και χωρίς, εννοείται, να εκπροσωπώ την «αριστερά», εκ μέρους μου μιλάω). 

Γενικά: το ερώτημα έγινε κυρίως γιατί μου κάνει πραγματικά εντύπωση ο βαρύς χαρακτηρισμός «ντροπή της αριστεράς» για ένα ντοκιμαντέρ (που στο κάτω-κάτω δεν έγινε από κανέναν επίσημο φορέα της αριστεράς, και για να λέμε και την αλήθεια το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ελληνικής κοινοβουλευτικής αριστεράς, το ΚΚΕ, δεν το υποστηρίζει) σε σχέση με την κατά τα άλλα άκρα του τάφου σιωπή για όσα γίνονται γύρω μας. Επίκληση για λίγη αίσθηση του μέτρου, δηλαδή. 

Ακολουθώ τη δική σου αρίθμηση: 
1. «Μονομέρεια»: προσυπογράφω και αυτά που είπε σχετικά ο sarant, και αυτά που είπε η SBE. Φυσικά και είναι μονομερές το ντοκιμαντέρ, και πολύ καλά κάνει. Μόνο που τη μονομέρειά του, τη στράτευσή του, δεν την κρύβει, δεν κοροϊδεύει κανέναν, ούτε μας υποσχέθηκε να μας δείξει όλες τις απόψεις για την κρίση. Την οπτική γωνία των συντελεστών του δείχνει. 

2. Τις παρατηρήσεις για δήλωση Παπαντωνίου και τη «στάση πληρωμών» που δεν είναι ο ακριβής όρος, τις θεωρώ ανθυπολεπτομέρειες και σχολαστικισμό. Οι Έλληνες, είπε ο Π., δεν έχουν εδραιωμένη κουλτούρα σταθερότητας (έχουν εδραιωμένη κουλτούρα αστάθειας ;!) και πειθαρχίας, κι αυτοί μετέφρασαν ‘δεν έχουν ικανότητα και κουλτούρα …’, όχι Γιάννης, Γιαννάκης. Το built-in (που σαφώς έχει την έννοια της μονιμότητας, της παγίωσης) το κάναν _ικανότητα_. Η «στάση πληρωμών», πάλι, σίγουρα δεν είναι ο ακριβής οικονομικός όρος εδώ, χρησιμοποιείται όμως ευρέως με αυτή την έννοια. Ουσιαστικά μεταφράζουν έτσι το default, αυτό που ακούγεται να λέει ο Ντ. Χάρβεϊ κάπου (περίπου ότι είναι περίεργο που μια σοσιαλιστική κυβέρνηση προτιμά to default on you -εννοεί τους Έλληνες- και όχι on financial institutions). 

Για την Κούβα και την _προσάρτηση_, τώρα. Επειδή στην ιστορία είμαι σκράπας, κατέφυγα στην Wikipedia (άλλες σοβαρότερες πηγές για το είδος της σχέσης Αμερικής – Κούβας μετά τον ισπανοαμερικανικό πόλεμο γίνονται δεκτές ευχαρίστως :) ). Δεν προσάρτησαν, λοιπόν, οι Αμερικανοί την Κούβα, αν και υπήρχαν προτάσεις για προσάρτησή της. Προσάρτησαν (annexed) τις πρώην ισπανικές αποικίες του Πουέρτο Ρίκο, των Φιλιππίνων και του Γκουαχάν. Είχαν, όμως, τον «έλεγχο» της Κούβας, ήταν υπεύθυνοι για τα χρέη της, της έθεσαν συγκεκριμένες απαγορεύσεις, π.χ. δεν μπορούσε να υπογράφει συνθήκες με άλλες χώρες. Μια φορά κυρίαρχο κράτος δεν θα την έλεγες. Λοιπόν; Τι ακριβώς αλλάζει στην ουσία του πράγματος;
Τέλος, ο Κορέα όντως δεν θα μπορούσε να «απελάσει» τον εκπρόσωπο του ΔΝΤ. Απλώς του ζήτησε να ξεκουμπιστεί. Λάθος επιλογή λέξης. 

Και μετά τις «ανακρίβειες που ειπώθηκαν χάριν αστεϊσμού», όπως λες, τα σοβαρά. Η έννοια του απεχθούς χρέους, που είναι μάλιστα «σκόπιμα διαστρεβλωμένη». Δεν θα μπορούσα να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, δεν είμαι ειδική, και δεν έχω και όρεξη να διαβάσω εκτενώς γι’ αυτό το ζήτημα. Όμως, με μια επιφανειακή έρευνα μπόρεσα εύκολα να διαπιστώσω ότι ναι μεν ο Σακ μίλησε για regimes, στη σύγχρονη όμως έννοια του απεχθούς χρέους έχουν δοθεί πολύ περισσότερες ερμηνείες. Π.χ. εδώ, σε ένα άρθρο που μάλλον σοβαρό μου φαίνεται, λέει : 
Sack divided odious debts into several categories: war debts, subjugated or imposed debts, and regime debts. Other jurists have used slightly different taxonomies. O’Connell (1967) referred to “hostile debts” in addition to war debt; others have referred to “profligate debts”. *Still others refer to a new category of “developing world debts not spent in the interests of the population” framing the concept in terms of irresponsible or odious lending* (Khalfan et al., 2003)

Κοινώς, κάποιοι (ακραίοι τύποι, το δίχως άλλο) θεωρούν ότι το αν τα χρέη ωφέλησαν τον λαό για τον οποίο προορίζονταν και το αν οι δανειστές γνώριζαν την κατάσταση έχουν μεγαλύτερη σημασία απ’ το αν το καθεστώς είναι δικτατορία ή δημοκρατία τύπου «λεφτά υπάρχουν»-αλλά-ξέρω-πως-δεν-υπάρχουν-αλλά-δεν-σας-το-λέω-για-το-καλό-σας.
Στο θέμα των χρονικών ασυνεπειών, συγνώμη, αλλά δεν θα μπω. Μπορεί να έχουν μπερδέψει τις χρονολογίες, μπορεί και όχι, δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάξω. Νομίζω πως το πιο σημαντικό εδώ ήταν η «σκόπιμα διαστρεβλωμένη» έννοια του απεχθούς χρέους. 

3. Χαμογελαστά πρόσωπα έχει και Ελλήνων το ντοκιμαντέρ. Κρατάνε στην οθόνη όσο και των κατοίκων του Ισημερινού: πολύ λίγο. Είναι τα πρόσωπα κοριτσιών που ψωνίζουν στην Ερμού. 

Το ντοκιμαντέρ δεν απευθύνεται, λες, στη λογική του θεατή αλλά στο θυμικό του. Μα, το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο μέρος των εικόνων του ντοκιμαντέρ είναι οι φάτσες των αναλυτών: Λαπαβίτσας, Χάρβεϊ, Γλέζος και δωσ’ του ξανά Λαπαβίτσας. Και τράπεζες και δρόμοι και μετρό και Ευρωβουλή και κόσμος να πηγαίνει πέρα-δώθε. Αλλά ναι, έχει και επεισόδια και αστυνομία και άστεγους. Που δεν έπρεπε να δείξει γιατί μας συγκινεί, απευθύνεται στο θυμικό κι όχι στην ατσίδα τη λογική μας και λαϊκίζει ασύστολα. Την κρίση, σύμφωνα μ’ αυτή την άποψη, τη βλέπουμε αποκλειστικά μέσα σε γραφεία και σε τράπεζες, σε εφημερίδες και σε δελτία των 8, σε υπουργικά συμβούλια και σε φόρουμ. Αυτά έπρεπε να δείχνει ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την ΚΡΙΣΗ. Ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για την κρίση δεν πρέπει να δείχνει άστεγους, ούτε επεισόδια, μην τυχόν και κάνουμε καμιά μαύρη σκέψη και πιστέψουμε ότι αυτά συνδέονται. Επαναλαμβάνω, μετά από αναλύσεις επί αναλύσεων για τα γιατί και τα πώς, το ντοκιμαντέρ αυτό απευθύνεται στο θυμικό γιατί δείχνει τρεις εικόνες αστέγων και γελαστούς Λατινοαμερικάνους. 

4. Το τελευταίο ζήτημα είναι, νομίζω, το πιο σημαντικό: αν το θέμα είναι κυρίως πολιτικό (που κτγμ είναι) και όχι νομικό, γιατί μας ζάλισαν τόση ώρα με την έννοια του «απεχθούς χρέους»; Υποθέτω ότι το βλέπουν σαν έναν τρόπο για να εμπλακεί ο κόσμος πολιτικά στη διαδικασία. Να μάθει τι έγινε και τι γίνεται, ποιοι έβγαζαν και βγάζουν λεφτά απ’ την πλάτη του, να απενοχοποιηθεί και, γιατί όχι (δημοκρατία, γαρ), να πάρει την κατάσταση στα χέρια του. Προς το παρόν δεν βλέπω κάποια σημαντική κίνηση προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, πάντως. Μήπως την έχουμε εδραιωμένη την πειθαρχία τελικά στο πολιτισμικό DNA μας;

(Πάντως, ντροπή -συγχωρέστε με- δεν βλέπω πουθενά.)


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2011)

Πάντως Άνεφ, πέρα από το δεν είναι Γιάννης είναι Γιαννάκης, να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένα ντοκυμανταίρ πρέπει να είναι ακριβές στη γλώσσα και στα ντοκουμέντα. Αν προσέξεις οι ομιλητές που τους παίρνουν συνεντεύξεις είναι πολύ προσεκτικοί και ακριβείς στα λόγια τους και δε λένε τίποτα παρεξηγήσιμο, ενώ η αφήγηση...
Δεν πιστεύω ότι οι ανακρίβειες είναι εσκεμμένες από δόλο, είναι μάλλον αποτέλεσμα τσαπατσουλιάς και υπερβολικής αυτοπεποίθησης- πράγμα που είναι φυσικά τραγικό για τη δημοσιογραφία. Επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω δουλέψει με κάποιους από τους συντελεστές παλιότερα στο BBC μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι στη συγκεκριμένη γενιά (disclaimer: όχι απαραίτητα στους συγκεκριμένους συντελεστές), υπήρχε μια αλαζονεία του στυλ λέω ό,τι γουστάρω και σιγά μην καταλάβει λάθη και ανακρίβειες η κάθε θείτσα που βλέπει τη Λάμψη- εγώ είμαι δημοσιογράφος, έχω το αλάθητο κλπκλπ. Κι απ' όσο θυμάμαι δεν ήταν "αριστεροί", πιο πολύ κεντρώοι με ολίγο από ΠΑΣΟΚ, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν τώρα είδαν το φως της αριστεράς και σώθηκαν ή αν απλά είναι οπορτουνιστική η στροφή γιατί πουλάει στο Ελλάντα η ιδεολογία τα σπάω στους δρόμους/ Τσίπρα- Τσιπρα αρχηγέ δώς το σύνθημα εσύ κλπκλπ.


----------



## anef (May 10, 2011)

Ναι, η τσαπατσουλιά δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο και η μετάφραση στον Π. θα 'πρεπε να είναι πιο ακριβής. Επίσης, η μουσική θα'πρεπε να είναι πιο τύπου σούπερ-μάρκετ, μην τυχόν και ξυπνήσει κάνα συναίσθημα. Ντροπή, λοιπόν, στην «αριστερή διανόηση»!

Αλλά, πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι πουλάει ο Τσίπρας; Και τι ακριβώς πουλάει; Τι κέρδος έχουν δηλαδή αυτοί που λες πως είδαν το φως της αριστεράς, βγάζουν γκόμενες; Και το «τα σπάω στους δρόμους» πού κολλάει; Λέει το ντοκιμαντέρ κάπου να τα σπάσουμε;


----------



## Themis (May 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> πουλάει στο Ελλάντα η ιδεολογία τα σπάω στους δρόμους/ Τσίπρα- Τσιπρα αρχηγέ δώς το σύνθημα εσύ κλπκλπ.


Παρ' όλο που έχω αποφασίσει να μην παρεμβαίνω σε νήματα πολιτικού περιεχομένου, δεν μπορώ να μην κάνω δύο σύντομα σχολιάκια. Τι ακριβώς "πουλάει στο Ελλάντα η ιδεολογία τα σπάω στους δρόμους"; Μήπως ανοιγμένα κεφάλια και πολλαπλές κατηγορίες με αντιτρομοκρατικό για οκτάκις ισόβια; Και, όταν λέμε ότι "πουλάει στο Ελλάντα η ιδεολογία Τσίπρα-Τσιπρα αρχηγέ δώς το σύνθημα εσύ", τι ακριβώς εννοούμε; Ότι ο Τσίπρας μπορεί να δώσει οποιοδήποτε σύνθημα και να τον ακολουθήσουν οι μάζες; Ή μήπως ότι οι κρατούντες, με εμβληματικό πρωτοστάτη τον ακροδεξιό πια Πάγκαλο, προσπαθούν να προσωποποιήσουν - όπως πάντοτε - ένα κοινωνικό κίνημα για να μπορούν ευκολότερα να το χειραγωγήσουν και να το καταστείλουν; Συγχέουμε πια σε τόσο βαθμό την τακτική της καταστολής με την κοινωνική πραγματικότητα; Μήπως ήρθε καιρός να βλέπουμε λιγότερη τηλεόραση;


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2011)

Επιτρέψτε μου τη σφήνα μου για την ντροπή και την αριστερή διανόηση:

Πολλοί από εμάς που είμαστε σοσιαλοδημοκράτες (συγγνώμη για το συνθετικό «ο») μπορεί να φοβόμαστε τις παλαβομάρες της Αριστεράς και γι’ αυτό να τρώμε στη μούρη τις παλαβομάρες των άλλων. Δεν πιστεύω πάντως ότι στα οράματά μας διαγράφονται διαφορετικές (μεθ)αυριανές κοινωνίες, άλλο αν δεν συμφωνούμε στο πώς μπορούμε να φτάσουμε εκεί. Άλλωστε, μέσα στους κύκλους της ίδιας της Αριστεράς, έχουμε δει φαγωμούς που δεν έχουμε δει σε καμιά άλλη παράταξη.

Να πούμε ότι μου ξέφυγε εκείνο για το βιντεάκι που «είναι ντροπή για την αριστερή διανόηση»; Μα και βέβαια δεν εκφράζει (και δεν ντροπιάζει) το σύνολο της αριστερής διανόησης. Ούτε αποτελεί η σφραγίδα της αριστερής διανόησης εγγύηση ποιότητας καθώς έχει κι αυτή έχει συνεισφέρει ουκ ολίγη παπαρολογία ανά τις δεκαετίες.

Να παραδεχτώ ότι, ενώ εγώ ήθελα όλη αυτή την περίοδο να ακούω όλο και πιο σοβαρά πράγματα από την Αριστερά, τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου με τα περισσότερα από αυτά που διαβάζω. («Σοβαρά» εδώ σημαίνει προτάσεις που να αποτελούν λύση πίσω από την οποία θα μπορούσε να συστρατευτεί μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού, όχι λύσεις κατάλληλες για εμφύλια σύρραξη.) Να ’μαι μόνος μου; Δεν είμαι μόνος μου. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που μέσα στην κρίση πληθύνανε τα αριστερά κόμματα. Αλλά κάπου μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι τα ΜΜΕ προωθούν κυρίως απόψεις της «παλαβής αριστεράς» για να αποθαρρύνονται όσοι λοξοκοιτάνε προς το μέρος της.

Για να μη μακρηγορούμε πάνω σ’ αυτά τα δευτερεύοντα θέματα, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από την αριστερή διανόηση που θεώρησα ότι ένα βιντεάκι μπορεί να την ντροπιάσει. Και να μου επιτρέψετε να το θεωρώ άθλιο για τη δική μου διανόηση.

Το κύριο θέμα, έξω από το βιντεάκι, είναι αυτό:



anef said:


> Για το βασικό ζήτημα που θέτει το ντοκιμαντέρ, πως δηλαδή ούτως ή άλλως, είτε αποδειχτεί πως είναι «απεχθές» το χρέος είτε όχι, το σίγουρο είναι πως είναι εξοντωτικό, δεν βλέπω καμιά μη λαϊκιστική απάντηση, εκτός βέβαια απ’ τη συναγόμενη: πρώτα οι πιστωτές και μετά οι πολίτες, ακόμα και με τεράστια ανεργία, ακόμα και χωρίς δημόσια υγεία και παιδεία, ακόμα κι αν οι άνθρωποι πεινάνε



Η μια πλευρά λέει «πρώτα οι πιστωτές, γιατί σ’ αυτούς θα πρέπει να ξαναπάω για να πάρω λεφτά για τους πολίτες». Η άλλη πλευρά δεν έχει πείσει ότι το «πρώτα οι πολίτες» φτάνει για να ξεπεραστεί η κρίση. Μήπως δεν φταίει το ότι έχουμε «εδραιωμένη την πειθαρχία στο πολιτισμικό DNA μας»; Μήπως φταίει που δεν πείθει η Αριστερά; Αυτή που φωνάζει περισσότερο τουλάχιστον.

Η κυβέρνηση του τόπου λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει αναδιάρθρωση. Θα επιμένει η (κάποια) Αριστερά για στάση πληρωμών αλά Εκουαδόρ; Ή θα κάτσει με τις άλλες δυνάμεις του τόπου να επεξεργαστούν το λιγότερο οδυνηρό σχέδιο; Πιστεύει ότι θα μπορέσει να οδηγήσει στη μεγάλη ανατροπή; Ή μήπως της αρκεί να μείνει στο τέλος με τα ποσοστούλια της ενώ εμείς οι αποκάτω θα σκεφτόμαστε ότι για άλλη μια φορά μάς δουλεύανε ψιλό γαζί όλοι οι αποπάνω;


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 10, 2011)

anef said:


> 2. Τις παρατηρήσεις για δήλωση Παπαντωνίου και τη «στάση πληρωμών» που δεν είναι ο ακριβής όρος, τις θεωρώ ανθυπολεπτομέρειες και σχολαστικισμό. Οι Έλληνες, είπε ο Π., δεν έχουν εδραιωμένη κουλτούρα σταθερότητας (έχουν εδραιωμένη κουλτούρα αστάθειας ;!) και πειθαρχίας, κι αυτοί μετέφρασαν ‘δεν έχουν ικανότητα και κουλτούρα …’, όχι Γιάννης, Γιαννάκης. Το built-in (που σαφώς έχει την έννοια της μονιμότητας, της παγίωσης) το κάναν _ικανότητα_.


 
Ε, όχι και ανθυπολεπτομέρεια η διαστρέβλωση της άποψης του ομιλητή! Ακόμα κι εσύ η ίδια πιο κάτω σε άλλο ποστ λες "Ναι, η τσαπατσουλιά δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο και η μετάφραση στον Π. θα 'πρεπε να είναι πιο ακριβής".

Η άλλη φράση σου "Μήπως την έχουμε εδραιωμένη την πειθαρχία τελικά στο πολιτισμικό DNA μας;" με έκανε να τρίβω τα μάτια μου. Πέρυσι 50 άτομα είχαν κλείσει την Πανεπιστημίου επί 3-4 μέρες. Οι "Δεν πληρώνω - δεν πληρώνω" είχαν γίνει για ένα διάστημα θεσμός. Στην Κερατέα επί τέσσερις μήνες είχε γίνει Βιετνάμ. Όλα αυτά με την πλήρη ανοχή των αρχών και σχεδόν χωρίς καμία συνέπεια. Πέρα από το αν συμφωνεί κανείς μ' αυτά (εγώ όχι), ή αν βρίσκει ότι υπήρχαν αιτίες που δημιουργήθηκαν, το μόνο που δεν δείχνουν αυτά τα φαινόμενα είναι πειθαρχία.

Πειθαρχία στην Ελλάδα! Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;

(Αν και η έννοια του πειθαρχημένου πολίτη δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Προτιμώ το "νομοταγής και δημοκράτης".)


----------



## rogne (May 10, 2011)

Μερικές υπενθυμίσεις, εντελώς άσχετες με το Debtocracy (δεν το έχω δει, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο το πρόχειρο και ανεδαφικό αίτημα της ΕΛΕ). Οι 50 (500 μάλλον) άνθρωποι που είχαν κλείσει πέρσι την Πανεπιστημίου ήταν απολυμένοι της Ολυμπιακής που διαμαρτύρονταν για τη μη εφαρμογή του νόμου στην περίπτωσή τους. Οι "Δεν πληρώνω" διαμαρτύρονται για τις αδικαιολόγητες, άδικες και μεροληπτικές αυξήσεις σε εισιτήρια και διόδια, όλες τους μέσα από έκτακτα νομοθετήματα. Στην Κερατέα, το "Βιετνάμ" προκλήθηκε από την επιμονή του κράτους να κάνει την περιοχή ΧΥΤΑ του Μπόμπολα. Δεν υπάρχει "ανοχή των αρχών" σε αυτά, υπάρχει υπαιτιότητα των αρχών. Δεν εννοώ ότι οι διαμαρτυρόμενοι έχουν δίκιο σε όλα, ότι είναι αθώες περιστερές ή άμοιροι ευθυνών. Αυστηρά μιλώντας όμως, δεν είναι αυτοί οι απείθαρχοι και παράνομοι. Οι αρχές είναι. Και το ξέρουν πολύ καλά, γι' αυτό η καταστολή δεν έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο (ακόμα). Άλλος λίγος κοινωνικός αυτοματισμός, βέβαια, και θα φτάσουμε και σ' αυτό. 

Όσο για την "αριστερή διανόηση", δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου με το πνεύμα απογοήτευσης που επικρατεί στο νήμα...


----------



## anef (May 10, 2011)

@ Nickel + FunkSoulBrother: η πειθαρχία που είναι ή δεν είναι στο πολιτισμικό DNA μας ήταν χιουμοράκι που σχολίαζε τις μπαρούφες του Παπαντωνίου, δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει «πολιτισμικό DNA». 
@ Νickel: Ναι, η αριστερά φταίει που δεν πείθει, δεν έχω αντίρρηση, κι όσο καθόμαστε απ' έξω και απλώς την παρατηρούμε από τον υψηλό θρόνο μας ο οποίος μετακινείται όλο και δεξιότερα, τόσο περισσότερο θα φταίει (ο πληθυντικός περιλαμβάνει και μένα, όχι τυπικά, ουσιαστικά).


----------



## panadeli (May 10, 2011)

anef said:


> Τις παρατηρήσεις για δήλωση Παπαντωνίου και τη «στάση πληρωμών» που δεν είναι ο ακριβής όρος, τις θεωρώ ανθυπολεπτομέρειες και σχολαστικισμό. Οι Έλληνες, είπε ο Π., δεν έχουν εδραιωμένη κουλτούρα σταθερότητας (έχουν εδραιωμένη κουλτούρα αστάθειας ;!) και πειθαρχίας, κι αυτοί μετέφρασαν ‘δεν έχουν ικανότητα και κουλτούρα …’, όχι Γιάννης, Γιαννάκης. Το built-in (που σαφώς έχει την έννοια της μονιμότητας, της παγίωσης) το κάναν _ικανότητα_.




Δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να συμφωνήσω με το Γιάννης-Γιαννάκης σχετικά με τη δήλωση του Παπαντωνίου. Αντίθετα, πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για καραμπινάτο μεταφραστικό λάθος που διαστρεβλώνει πλήρως τα λεγόμενά του. Εγώ προσωπικά συμφωνώ απολύτως με την πρόταση ότι οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν "εμπεδωμένη κουλτούρα σταθερότητας και πειθαρχίας", αυτό δηλ. που πραγματικά είπε ο Παπαντωνίου, ενώ διαφωνώ πολύ με την πρόταση που αποδίδεται στους υπότιτλους, ότι οι Έλληνες "δεν έχουν την ικανότητα της σταθερότητας και της πειθαρχίας", όπως φυσικά και με την ελεύθερη απόδοση της αφηγήτριας, ότι οι Έλληνες "είμαστε ανίκανοι να διαχειριστούμε την οικονομία μας χωρίς ξένες παρεμβάσεις". Καθόλου Γιάννης-Γιαννάκης. Ας πούμε ότι πριν από τις επικείμενες εκλογές στην Αίγυπτο έβγαινε ένας αιγύπτιος πολιτικός και έλεγε ότι "οι Αιγύπτιοι δεν έχουν μια εμπεδωμένη κουλτούρα δημοκρατίας". Θα διαφωνούσε κανείς; Φαντάζομαι όχι πολλοί. Σε ένα κράτος με μακραίωνη ιστορία στρατιωτικών πραξικοπημάτων και ξένων επεμβάσεων είναι λογικό να μην έχει εμπεδωθεί η δημοκρατική κουλτούρα. Αν όμως έλεγε ότι "οι Αιγύπτιοι είναι ανίκανοι να διαχειριστούν τις τύχες τους", πόσοι θα συμφωνούσαν; Αν, αγαπητή μου άνεφ, ο Αιγύπτιος έλεγε "Egyptians lack a built-in culture of democracy" και οι υπότιτλοι έγραφαν, αλά debtocracy, "Οι Αιγύπτιοι είναι ανίκανοι να αυτοκυβερνηθούν", δεν θα συμφωνούσες ότι πρόκειται για κραυγαλέα διαστρέβλωση των λεγομένων του; Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν πιστεύω ότι το λάθος είναι σκόπιμο. Νομίζω ότι οι συντελεστές του ντοκιμαντέρ κάπου άκουσαν ένα ability, επειδή αυτό ήθελαν να ακούσουν. 

Τα περί κήρυξης στάσης πληρωμών, προσάρτησης της Κούβας, απέλασης του εκπροσώπου της Παγκόσμιας Τράπεζας και άλλα τέτοια ωραία τα θεωρώ χοντράδες που αγγίζουν τα όρια του λαϊκισμού. Όπως και να το κάνουμε, η Ελλάδα ΔΕΝ έχει κηρύξει στάση πληρωμών, ντιφόλτ ή δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς θέλει κανείς να το πει. Μάλιστα, υπέγραψε το μνημόνιο ακριβώς για να ΜΗΝ κηρύξει στάση πληρωμών. Προφανώς εδώ οι συντελεστές του ντοκιμαντέρ λέγοντας "στάση πληρωμών" εννοούν τις μειώσεις στους μισθούς και τις συντάξεις. Τι Κοζάνη, τι Λοζάνη. Αντίστοιχα, λέγοντας "απέλασε" εννοούν "τού ζήτησε ευγενικά να φύγει", ενώ λέγοντας "προσάρτηση" ένας Θεός ξέρει τι εννοούν. Οι λεκτικές αυτές υπερβολές (ή λαϊκιστικές εξάρσεις, θα έλεγα εγώ), πέραν του ότι ενοχλούν και ενδεχομένως διώχνουν τον μετριοπαθή θεατή, υποσκάπτουν και τη σοβαρότητα των επιχειρημάτων που ακούγονται σε άλλα σημεία του ντοκιμαντέρ. Το ίδιο κάνουν και τα πολλά άλλα λαϊκιστικά στοιχεία του, όπως η παρομοίωση του Στρος-Καν με τον Παπαδόπουλο και η εξίσωση των παλατιών του Σαντάμ Χουσέιν με τη διεξαγωγή των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων της Αθήνας.

Αλλά θέλω να κλείσω με το ζήτημα της μονομέρειας, και εδώ, ως συνήθως, θα πλατειάσω λίγο. Δεν θα τόνιζα το θέμα της μονομέρειας αν το debtocracy είχε εξαρχής χαρακτηριστεί στρατευμένο έργο. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Πολύ απλά δεν θα το έβλεπα. Τα στρατευμένα έργα είναι εξ ορισμού μονομερή, και τέτοια έργα δεν γουστάρω να βλέπω. Το debtocracy όμως είχε διαφημιστεί πολύ διαφορετικά:
_"Απόψε στις 8, κλείνουμε την τηλεόραση, αγνοούμε τα δελτία των 8 και των 9, και μπαίνουμε στο Διαδίκτυο. Από τις διευθύνσεις xreokratia.gr και debtocracy.gr, από τις 8 το βράδυ και μετά θα είναι διαθέσιμο το πρώτο ελληνικό ντοκιμαντέρ που στηρίχθηκε αποκλειστικά στην οικονομική ενίσχυση των θεατών και το οποίο θα διατίθεται χωρίς δικαιώματα χρήσης και αναμετάδοσης. [...] Επί ένα χρόνο, όλα τα καθεστωτικά ΜΜΕ μας βομβαρδίζουν με τη μία και μόνο άποψη. Ήρθε η ώρα να ακουστούν και άλλες απόψεις. Ήρθε η ώρα να μιλήσει το Διαδίκτυο. Ήρθε η ώρα να ακουστεί η φωνή της ελευθερίας και της αξιοπρέπειας."_
Τα παραπάνω βέβαια αποπνέουν έναν αέρα στράτευσης, και ο υποψιασμένος αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει περί τίνος πρόκειται. Εντούτοις, είναι γεγονός ότι το debtocracy διαφημίστηκε ως μια _ανεξάρτητη_ παραγωγή, μακριά από συμφέροντα, ως κάτι εναλλακτικό προς τη "συστημική" προπαγάνδα των δελτίων των 8 και των 9. Επί βδομάδες, φίλοι και γνωστοί μού εκθείαζαν το μοναδικό αυτό ελεύθερο ντοκιμαντέρ που γυρίστηκε έξω από κυκλώματα, μακριά από τη σκιά των παντοδύναμων "καθεστωτικών" ΜΜΕ που διαμορφώνουν την κοινή γνώμη. Και όταν με τα πολλά αποφάσισα να το δω, είδα ένα εντελώς μονόπλευρο έργο, γεμάτο με συχνές παραποιήσεις της αλήθειας και σαθρά επιχειρήματα. Το μοναδικό δυνατό στοιχείο του είναι η μουσική του Αγγελάκα. 

Στην πραγματικότητα, οι συντελεστές του debtocracy έλεγαν: 
_"Επί ένα χρόνο, όλα τα καθεστωτικά ΜΜΕ μας βομβαρδίζουν με τη μία και μόνο άποψη. Ήρθε η ώρα να σας βομβαρδίσουμε με τη δική μας."_

Σόρι, αλλά δεν θα πάρω. Και η πλάκα είναι ότι διαφωνώ και με το πρώτο σκέλος της πρότασης. Τα καθεστωτικά ΜΜΕ μπορεί όντως να μας βομβαρδίζουν με την κυρίαρχη άποψη, αλλά ποτέ δεν μας παρουσιάζουν "μία και μόνο" άποψη. Χθες π.χ. είχε εκπομπή η Στάη στη ΝΕΤ με θέμα το χρέος. Καλεσμένοι, πέρα από τους εκπροσώπους των δυο κυβερνητικών κομμάτων, ήταν ο Σοφιανός του ΚΚΕ, ο Βορίδης του ΛΑΟΣ, ο Λαφαζάνης του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, και καναδυό άλλοι. Φυσικά, όπως συνήθως συμβαίνει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, περισσότερο απ' όλους μίλησε ο Λαφαζάνης, η άποψη του οποίου ήταν ίδια με εκείνη που εκτίθεται στο debtocracy. Την ίδια ώρα, ο Πρετεντέρης είχε αντίστοιχη εκπομπή όπου, μέσω λινκ, εξέθεσαν τις απόψεις και τις θέσεις τους η μνημονιακή Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη, οι αντιμνημονιακοί Φώτης Κουβέλης και Γιάννης Δημαράς, και ο υπερβατικός Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης. Στα "καθεστωτικά" ΜΜΕ βρίσκουν τελικά χώρο να πουν τις απόψεις τους δεξιοί, αριστεροί, κεντρώοι, κεντροδεξιοί, κεντροαριστεροί, φιλελεύθεροι, σοσιαλδημοκράτες, ακροδεξιοί, ακροαριστεροί και κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι. Από την άλλη, στα αυτοαποκαλούμενα "ελεύθερα" και "ανεξάρτητα" ντοκιμαντέρ παρουσιάζεται μία και μοναδική άποψη, ενώ ταυτόχρονα στηλιτεύονται τα καθεστωτικά ΜΜΕ για μονομέρεια. 

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με ένα ντοκιμαντέρ που παίρνει θέση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανεχθώ, σε πολύπλευρα και πολύπλοκα θέματα όπως είναι τα οικονομικά, να προβάλλεται αποκλειστικά μία άποψη χωρίς αντίλογο. Ας έλεγαν εξαρχής ανοιχτά ότι το debtocracy είναι ένα στρατευμένο έργο φτηνής προπαγάνδας, και δεν θα είχα λόγο να σπαταλάω ώρες γράφοντας τα αυτονόητα.

Επίμετρο:
Πριν από κάποιους μήνες, ο Βασίλης Βασιλικός είχε κάνει μια εκπομπή με θέμα πόσο επίκαιρος είναι ο Μαρξ στον 21ο αιώνα, ή κάπως έτσι. Η εκπομπή περιλάμβανε τρεις συνεντεύξεις. Και ρωτάω: Αν εσείς κάνατε εκπομπή με ένα τέτοιο θέμα και παίρνατε συνέντευξη από τρεις ανθρώπους, ποιους θα διαλέγατε; Εγώ προσωπικά θα διάλεγα έναν αριστερό, έναν φιλελεύθερο και έναν σοσιαλδημοκράτη. Ο πρώτος για να επιχειρηματολογήσει υπέρ του μαρξισμού, ο δεύτερος, ως ιδεολογικός αντίπαλος, για να επιχειρηματολογήσει κατά, και ο τρίτος για να μιλήσει για τη μέση οδό. Ο Βασιλικός, από τη μεριά του, διάλεξε τρεις αριστερούς: τον Γιώργο Ρούσση, καθηγητή του Πάντειου και παλιό μέλος του ΚΚΕ, έναν πρώην ευρωβουλετή του ΣΥΝ (ο οποίος είχε και την πιο μετριοπαθή στάση), και έναν τρίτο που δεν θυμάμαι, αλλά οι θέσεις του κινούνταν μεταξύ ΚΚΕ και εξωκοινοβουλευτικής αριστεράς. Εν ολίγοις, οι απόψεις των τριών συνεντευξιαζόμενων ήταν: "ο Μαρξ είναι επίκαιρος σήμερα", "ο Μαρξ είναι πολύ επίκαιρος σήμερα", και "ο Μαρξ είναι σήμερα περισσότερο επίκαιρος παρά ποτέ". Και είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι ο Βασιλικός θα προσυπέγραφε την άποψη ότι "τα καθεστωτικά ΜΜΕ μας βομβαρδίζουν με μία και μόνη άποψη", κι ας εργάζεται κι ο ίδιος σε ένα τέτοιο μέσο, κι ας μην χάνει ευκαιρία να βομβαρδίσει το κοινό αποκλειστικά και μόνο με μία άποψη, με την οποία τυχαίνει να συμφωνεί.

Και μια δεύτερη σύντομη ιστορία από τον χώρο του ΚΚΕ, για να μην το αφήσω παραπονεμένο. Πριν από δυο-τρεις βδομάδες, πέτυχα στην τηλεόραση του 902 μια συζήτηση για την παιδεία, η οποία με εντυπωσίασε και έκατσα να την δω επειδή είχε δύο (!) καλεσμένους. Εντυπωσιάστηκα που ήταν δύο, γιατί οι σύντροφοι του 902 συνήθως αρκούνται σε έναν καλεσμένο, φυσικά του Κόμματος. Τώρα, αν είχα τηλεοπτική εκπομπή και μου' λεγαν να καλέσω δύο ανθρώπους για να συζητήσουν πάνω σε κάποιο ζήτημα, θα καλούσα δύο άτομα με διαφορετικές απόψεις, ώστε η συζήτηση να έχει νόημα (να υπάρξουν διαφωνίες, ανταλλαγές επιχειρημάτων, κ.ο.κ.). Φαντάζομαι το ίδιο θα κάνατε και οι περισσότεροι. Στην περίπτωση του 902, ο πρώτος καλεσμένος ήταν μέλος της γενικής γραμματείας του Π.Α.Μ.Ε. εκπαιδευτικών και η δεύτερη καλεσμένη ήταν γραμματέας του Π.Α.Μ.Ε. εκπαιδευτικών Νεάς Ιωνίας! Και ο δημοσιογράφος βέβαια δεν έκανε πραγματικές ερωτήσεις αλλά φιλικές πάσες.
Εννοείται ότι το ΚΚΕ συχνά-πυκνά κατηγορεί τα "καθεστωτικά" μέσα ότι δεν προβάλλουν αρκετά τις θέσεις του. Και εννοείται επίσης ότι στα δικά του μέσα ενημέρωσης δεν βρίσκεται ποτέ χώρος για καμία άποψη πέρα από εκείνη του ίδιου του ΚΚΕ.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2011)

Στην τελευταία παράγραφο νομίζω ότι είσαι άδικος: τα άλλα κανάλια τα πληρώνουμε όλοι, είτε μέσω λογαριασμών την ΕΡΤ είτε μέσω διαφημίσεων τα ιδιωτικά (μη μου πει κανείς ότι δεν τα πληρώνουμε τα ιδιωτικά!). Άρα, με κάποιες ισορροπίες, πρέπει να μεταφέρουν τις απόψεις όλων. Το 902 είναι κομματικό κανάλι. Δεν θα είχα ποτέ την απαίτηση για την παραμικρή ισορροπία.

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την προτελευταία παράγραφο. (Άσε που όταν ακούω ότι παραμένει επίκαιρος ο Μαρξ, έχω τη βεβαιότητα ότι μιλάνε για τον Γκράουτσο. Αστειάκι, σαχλό αστειάκι, αλλά στάθηκε αδύνατο να αντισταθώ...)


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2011)

Για όσους θέλουν επεξηγήσεις για αυτό που είπα περί Τσίπρα, να πω πρώτα ότι εγώ βρίσκομαι πολύ μακριά και με φτάνει εδώ ο απόηχος της επικαιρότητας της Ελάδας, το οποίο θεωρώ καλό, έχει φύγει η πολλή ανοησία κι έχει μείνει η ουσία. Ντισκλέιμερ: οι ευέξαπτοι οπαδοί του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ διαβάζετε με προσωπική σας ευθύνη- μη μου ζητάτε τα ρέστα μετά, δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω, ας συμφωνήσουμε από τώρα ότι διαφωνούμε. 

Η εικόνα λοιπόν που έχω είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα πολλοί Έλληνες, ανεξάρτητα από την πολιτική τους τοποθέτηση, θέλουν να ακούν εμπρηστική πολιτική φιλολογία με μπόλικο λαϊκισμό. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα πράξουν οτιδήποτε εμπρηστικό ή παράνομο και πιθανόν σε μια σοβαρή συζήτηση να τα γυρίσουν και να πουν πλάκα κάναμε, δεν μας αρέσανε στα σοβαρά όλα αυτά κλπκλπ (τυπική ψευτομαγκιά δηλαδή). 
Κύριος εκπρόσωπος αυτής της φιλολογίας είναι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και συγκεκριμένα ο αρχηγός του, που προσωπικά μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για ένα άτομο ανώριμο που δεν έχει αντίληψη των ευθυνών του, τυπικός μπαχαλάκιας. 
Το ντοκυμανταίρ αυτό ακολουθεί την ίδια ψευτομάγκικη στάση, οπότε τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. 
Όσο για την ανεξαρτησία κλπ του ντοκυμανταίρ, είχα την εντύπωση ότι αρχικά προοριζόταν για κάποιο κανάλι το πρόγραμμα και στο δρόμο αυτονομήθηκε για διάφορους λόγους (που μπορώ να υποθέσω), οπότε το μπλα μπλα σας δείχνουμε όσα δεν σας δείχνουν τα κανάλια δεν πολυστέκει.


----------



## panadeli (May 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στην τελευταία παράγραφο νομίζω ότι είσαι άδικος: τα άλλα κανάλια τα πληρώνουμε όλοι, είτε μέσω λογαριασμών την ΕΡΤ είτε μέσω διαφημίσεων τα ιδιωτικά (μη μου πει κανείς ότι δεν τα πληρώνουμε τα ιδιωτικά!). Άρα, με κάποιες ισορροπίες, πρέπει να μεταφέρουν τις απόψεις όλων. Το 902 είναι κομματικό κανάλι. Δεν θα είχα ποτέ την απαίτηση για την παραμικρή ισορροπία.



Αντιλαμβάνομαι τη διαφορά (έστω κι αν στην πραγματικότητα είναι εντελώς σχηματική) ανάμεσα στα κρατικά κανάλια, τα οποία είναι δημόσια περιουσία και κατ' επέκταση ανήκουν, θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον, σε όλους μας, και τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, που ανήκουν σε κάποιον ή κάποιους ιδιοκτήτες, είτε πρόκειται για μεμονωμένα άτομα, μετόχους, κομματικούς μηχανισμούς ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο. 
Αλλά τη διάκριση που κάνεις ανάμεσα στον κομματικό 902 και τα υπόλοιπα ιδιωτικά κανάλια δεν την καταλαβαίνω. Ο 902 είναι ένα ιδιωτικό κανάλι όπως όλα τα άλλα. Με τα τηλεμάρκετινγκ του και τα όλα του. Από πού κι ως πού θέτουμε διαφορετικά κριτήρια για τον 902 και διαφορετικά για το Μέγκα ή το Σκάι; Ο 902 εξαιρείται, ας πούμε, από τους κανόνες του ΕΣΡ;
Εννοείται, βέβαια, ότι ούτε εγώ έχω απαιτήσεις από τον 902 να τηρήσει τα οποιαδήποτε προσχήματα πολυφωνίας. Αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει λόγω της προϊστορίας του συγκεκριμένου σταθμού και για κανέναν άλλο λόγο.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει λόγω της προϊστορίας του συγκεκριμένου σταθμού και για κανέναν άλλο λόγο.


Της προϊστορίας του _κόμματος_, θα έλεγα. Απαιτήσεις μπορείς να έχεις, προσδοκίες να μην έχεις. Εκτός αν περιμένεις να καλέσουν και τον Ντόκινς στον σταθμό της Αρχιεπισκοπής.
:)


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 11, 2011)

anef said:


> @ Nickel + FunkSoulBrother: η πειθαρχία που είναι ή δεν είναι στο πολιτισμικό DNA μας ήταν χιουμοράκι που σχολίαζε τις μπαρούφες του Παπαντωνίου, δεν πιστεύω πως υπάρχει «πολιτισμικό DNA».


 
Σόρι, δεν έπιασα το χιούμορ. (Πάντως πιστεύω στο πολιτισμικό DNA, ή τις πολιτισμικές διαφορές, ή όπως αλλιώς θα ήθελε να το πει κανείς.)


----------



## panadeli (May 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Εκτός αν περιμένεις να καλέσουν και τον Ντόκινς στον σταθμό της Αρχιεπισκοπής.



Γιατί; Άκουσες τίποτα;
Πλάκα στην πλάκα, περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχει να τον καλέσουν από τον σταθμό της Αρχιεπισκοπής παρά από τα Πανεπιστημιακά Ιδρύματα της χώρας μας.


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2011)

Απομονώνω ένα κομμάτι που νομίζω ότι όλοι καλό είναι να έχουμε υπόψη, διότι ουτοπικές λύσεις δεν υπάρχουν. Η έμφαση δική μου:

Debtocracy: Γιατί δεν συνυπέγραψα, του Γιάννη Βαρουφάκη.

[...]το Μνημόνιο του περασμένου Μαΐου σήμανε μια τεράστια "επένδυση" τόσο πολιτικού όσο και οικονομικού κεφαλαίου της ΕΕ ώστε να αποτραπεί η ελληνική στάση πληρωμών. Να το πω απλά: Αν θελήσουμε να πάμε (μονομερώς) κόντρα σε αυτή την ευρωπαϊκή "επένδυση" πρέπει να είμαστε έτοιμοι για έναν ολοκληρωτικό πόλεμο εναντίον της ΕΕ - και μάλιστα από τα έξω. Με άλλα λόγια: Μόνο φεύγοντας από την ΕΕ θα μπορούσαμε, μετά τον Μάιο του 2010, να κηρύξουμε μονομερώς στάση πληρωμών.

Θα ήταν σοφή μια τέτοια ηρωική έξοδος από την ευρωζώνη και την ΕΕ σε αυτή την συγκυρία; Αν μπορούσαμε να γίνουμε μια νέα Αργεντινή, ένας νέος Ισημερινός ή ακόμα και μια νέα Ισλανδία (χώρες που οι λαοί τους ανάγκασαν τις ελίτ να θυσιάσουν τους δανειστές προς όφελος των λαών τους), δεν θα είχα καμία αντίρρηση να το κάνουμε συστήνοντας μια ΕΛΕ που θα χαρακτήριζε μέρος του χρέους απεχθές και κατόπιν θα προέβαινε σε στάση πληρωμών. Να σας πω γιατί δεν μπορούμε:

Πρώτον, επειδή *δεν έχουμε την παραγωγική βάση για να συντηρήσουμε την κοινωνία μας μετά από μια τέτοια ρήξη*. Ο Ισημερινός, όπως κατέδειξε και το ντοκιμαντέρ, έχει άφθονο πετρέλαιο. Η στάση πληρωμών κατάφερε να στρέψει τα εισοδήματα από το πετρέλαιο (από τους λογαριασμούς των δανειστών) προς το κράτος, τα σχολειά και την υγεία. Η Αργεντινή ξεπέρασε την κρίση λόγω Κίνας (που αγοράζει το σύνολο της παραγωγής σόγιας) και λόγω αύξησης των τιμών των αγροτικών της προϊόντων διεθνώς (συνεπικουρούμενη από την ζήτηση βιο-καυσίμων). Τέλος, η Ισλανδία διατηρεί παραδοσιακά ένα υγιέστατο πλεόνασμα στο εμπορικό της ισοζύγιο (εξάγει κυρίως θαλασσινά) με το οποίο μπορεί να χρηματοδοτεί το κράτος μετά από την στάση πληρωμών, την αποκοπή της χώρας από τις παγκόσμιες χρηματαγορές και την γενναία στάση των πολιτών της που καταψήφισαν σε δύο δημοψηφίσματα (το δεύτερο μόλις χτες) την φορολόγηση των νοικοκυριών υπέρ των πτωχευμένων τραπεζών. Εμείς, που θα βρίσκαμε τα έσοδα για να διατηρήσουμε τις βασικές κρατικές μας λειτουργίες αλλά και τις απαραίτητες εισαγωγές;

Δεύτερον, η έξοδος από το ευρώ για μια ελλειμματική χώρα θα μας έστελνε στην νεολιθική εποχή πριν καλά-καλά το καταλάβουμε. Γιατί; Επειδή αντίθετα με την Αργεντινή, τον Ισημερινό και την Ισλανδία που διατηρούσαν το νόμισμά τους (και χρειάστηκε μόνο να διακόψουν την διασύνδεσή της αξίας του με το δολάριο ή το ευρώ - το λεγόμενο peg), εμείς από το 2000 δεν έχουμε δικό μας νόμισμα. *Έστω ότι ο πρωθυπουργός ανακοίνωνε πως σήμερα το βράδυ θα κατέθετε κατεπείγον νομοσχέδιο στην Βουλή δημιουργίας νέου εθνικού νομίσματος. Σε είκοσι λεπτά θα είχαν στεγνώσει όλα τα ΑΤΜ καθώς όλοι θα γνώριζαν ότι το νέο νόμισμα θα υποτιμηθεί βάναυσα (σε σχέση με το ευρώ) μερικά λεπτά της ώρας μετά την δημιουργία του. Φυσιολογικά, όλοι θα τραβούσαν όσο πιο πολλά ευρώ μπορούσαν από τις τράπεζες. Αύριο το πρωί οι ουρές έξω από τις τράπεζες θα ήταν ατελείωτες και μετά από μια ώρα οι τράπεζες θα κατέβαζαν τα ρολά. Η οικονομία θα κατέρρεε. Η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα θα απόσυρε την υποστήριξη των τραπεζών (μιας και θα έπαυε να είναι η Κεντρική μας Τράπεζα) και έτσι εκείνες δεν θα ξανα-άνοιγαν τις πόρτες τους. Μέχρι το κράτος να παράξει το νέο νόμισμα (κάτι που παίρνει βδομάδες), η χώρα θα είχε βυθιστεί στο απόλυτο σκότος.* Χωρίς πρόσβαση στις χρηματαγορές, στο απεχθές ΔΝΤ, στην ανεκδιήγητη ΕΕ, το ρολόι θα γύρναγε πίσω πολλές δεκαετίες. Η φτώχεια θα εισέβαλε στο 80% των νοικοκυριών. Κάποια στιγμή θα ξανα-βρίσκαμε μια κάποια ισορροπία αλλά τίποτα δεν μου εγγυάται ότι η ισορροπία αυτή θα ήταν καλύτερη από την σημερινή. Οι επιτήδειοι και πάλι κερδισμένοι θα ήταν (καθώς θα είχαν διατηρήσει πρόσβαση σε λογαριασμούς ευρώ εκτός Ελλάδας) ενώ η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία θα καταριόταν την ώρα που κηρύχθηκε η μετα-Μνημονιακή στάση πληρωμών. 

Συμπέρασμα
Χαιρετίζω τους προβληματισμούς του ντοκιμαντέρ Debtocracy αλλά απορρίπτω την κεντρική του ιδέα-πρόταση. Εύκολες λύσεις δεν υπάρχουν. Η Ελλάδα δεν είναι Αργεντινή - σε πείσμα τόσο εκείνων που επισείουν την στάση πληρωμών ως μπαμπούλα για να αποδεχθούμε την λογική του Μνημονίου (και να πουληθούν γρηγορότερα τα δημόσια φιλέτα στους επιτήδειους) όσο και εκείνων που μοιράζουν φρούδες ελπίδες για μια μονομερή διαγραφή του χρέους. Μέσα στην γενική σύγχυση ένα είναι σίγουρο: Η λύση θα πρέπει να είναι ευρωπαϊκή. Να ισχύσει τόσο για την Ελλάδα, την Ιρλανδία και την Πορτογαλία όσο και για την Γερμανία και την Ολλανδία. Αν δεν έρθει, το ευρώ θα καταρρεύσει. Και τότε η στάση πληρωμών θα αποτελέσει όχι μόνο επιθυμητή εξέλιξη αλλά και μονόδρομο, Ως τότε, έχουμε καθήκον να παλεύουμε για μια ευρωπαϊκή λύση. Γιατί; Επειδή η κατάρρευση του νομίσματος που ποτέ δεν έπρεπε να είχε δομηθεί όπως δομήθηκε, του ευρώ, θα φέρει την ήπειρό μας στο χείλος μιας καταστροφής που δεν μπορούμε να διανοηθούμε.
[...]

​


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Από το πλήρες κείμενο που διάβασα και με το οποίο συμφωνώ σε πολλά σημεία (δυστυχώς, ξεχνάω και δεν τον διαβάζω τον Βαρουφάκη όσο συχνά θα ήθελα), ξεχωρίζω μια πρόταση (παρακάτω) που μου φαίνεται περίεργη. Μάλλον (από αύριο) θα πρέπει να διαβάσω περισσότερα για την άποψή του περί Bankruptocracy, γιατί δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι η κρίση του δημόσιου χρέους στην _Ελλάδα_ είναι απλώς αντανάκλαση. Σε λίγο θα μας πουν ότι είναι και αντικατοπτρισμός...

Πρώτον, επειδή η εστίαση στο δημόσιο χρέος ενισχύει την παραπλάνηση ότι η Κρίση των ημερών είναι κρίση του δημόσιου χρέους - ενώ, στην πραγματικότητα, το δημόσιο χρέος δεν είναι παρά η αντανάκλαση της κρίσης που ξεκίνησε στο διεθνές τραπεζικό σύστημα και συνεχίζεται σήμερα επιταχυνόμενη στις ευρωπαϊκές τράπεζες. ​


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι είναι δύο οι συνιστώσες: η μία το δικό μας πρόβλημα (σπατάλες, διαφθορά, κακή διαχείριση κτλ), και η άλλη είναι η κατάσταση παγκοσμίως. Πάντως, ο κίνδυνος περί κατάρρευσης τραπεζών που αναφέρει είναι υπαρκτός, κτγμ.


----------



## panadeli (May 11, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο του Βαρουφάκη. Βρήκα τον εαυτό μου να συμφωνεί με όλο το κείμενο σχεδόν, αν και προβληματίστηκα κι εγώ με το σημείο που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ (ο οποίος, όπως συνήθως, με πρόλαβε ).

Δεν θέλω επ' ουδενί να επαναφέρω την κουβέντα στο ζήτημα της μονομέρειας (θα προτιμούσα η συζήτηση να κινηθεί προς πιο εποικοδομητικές κατευθύνσεις, όπως ήδη έγινε με την παρέμβαση της Παλάβρας), αλλά θίγεται ωραία σε ένα άλλο άρθρο από το ίδιο σάιτ. Δεν σχολιάζω το θέμα ξανά, ό,τι είχα να πω το είπα...


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2011)

"Ναι, θα χάναμε τις καταθέσεις μας στις τράπεζες, αλλά θα σώζαμε τις συντάξεις μας", ήταν η απάντηση οπαδού του ντοκυμανταίρ όταν είπα λίγο πολύ αυτά που λέει κι ο Βαρουφάκης (που δεν τον ξέρω ). Και πιστεύω το ίδιο πιστεύουν κι άλλοι πολλοί. Δεν ξέρω πώς, αφού αν καταρρεύσουν οι τράπεζες και το νόμισμα, θα καταρρεύσουν και τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Α, ο συνομιλητής μου έχει σπουδές πολιτικών επιστημών. Αν επομένως οι υποτίθεται γνώστες είναι τόσο άσχετοι με την πραγματικότητα, τι ελπίδα υπάρχει;


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2011)

Το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο οι συντάξεις. Είναι ότι από τη στιγμή που ως χώρα καταναλώνουμε περισσότερα από όσα παράγουμε, από ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα έως φρούτα και λαχανικά, αν πούμε στους πιστωτές μας «δεν πληρώνω», θα μας κόψουν την πίστωση. Και μαζί της και το ρεύμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2011)

Ως προς τις συντάξεις και μόνο, νομίζω ότι όλοι μας (εκτός από πολύ λίγους ειδικούς ίσως) θα μέναμε έκπληκτοι αν είχαμε μια αναλυτική παρουσίαση των στοιχείων του συνταξιοδοτικού προβλήματος από το 1950 και μετά, σε όλες του τις παραμέτρους (από την υποχρεωτική άτοκη κατάθεση των αποθεματικών των ταμείων στις τράπεζες --για να γίνουν διάφορα, κυρίως, λένε πολλοί, θαλασσοδάνεια-- όταν η αναλογία εργαζομένων προς συνταξιούχους ήταν μεγαλύτερη από 5:1 μέχρι τις συντάξεις με κοινωνικά κριτήρια και με «κοινωνικά κριτήρια», τις διπλοτριπλοπενταπλές συντάξεις και πολλά άλλα).

Έχω την αίσθηση πάντως ότι από κάποιο σημείο και μετά, παύει να ισχύει αυτό το «οι συντάξεις είναι από τα λεφτά μας» και γίνεται «οι συντάξεις είναι από τα δανεικά του εθνικού προϋπολογισμού μας επειδή τα λεφτά μας πηγαίνουν για να πληρώνουν τον τρέχοντα συνταξιοδοτικό μηχανισμό --και δεν φτάνουν». Ο πατέρας μου έφυγε νέος, μισοπληρώνοντας εισφορές ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και η μάνα μου παίρνει επί 30 χρόνια (την ελάχιστη, έστω) σύνταξη και περίθαλψη βασισμένη σε 10, 15, ίσως 20 χρόνια εισφορές του πατέρα μου; Τα νούμερα απλώς δεν βγαίνουν. Οπότε, συμφωνώ μεν με όποιον θα προλάβει να μου πει ότι αυτή είναι δουλειά του κοινωνικού κράτους (είναι και πρέπει), αλλά αυτό το κοινωνικό κράτος χτίζεται με χρήμα που έχει αντίκρισμα, όχι με χαρτί ταπετσαρίας.

Και χρήμα με αντίκρισμα έχεις όταν παράγεις κάτι. Πώς να το κάνουμε αλλιώς δηλαδή;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 11, 2011)

Και για να προσθέσω κι εγώ τη δική μου, ζοφερότατη, νότα: όπως θα έχετε παρατηρήσει, πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα δεν παράγονται. Δηλαδή, η λειτουργία του κράτους τρεις το λάδι τρεις το ξύδι, έσοδα μείον έξοδα, προτού ληφθούν υπόψη οι πληρωμές για τόκους, είναι ελλειμματική. Όπερ σημαίνει ότι ακόμα και αν μετά από μια επιφοίτηση οι δανειστές μας (στους οποίους ανήκουν και πολλοί Έλληνες μεγαλοκάτοχοι ομολόγων, ανάμεσά τους και νυν υπουργοί) χαρίζουν όλο το χρέος, πάρτε κόσμε, το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε, πάνω στο μήνα θα έχουμε πάλι έλλειμμα και θα πρέπει να ξαναδανειστούμε.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2011)

Ως προς το ζήτημα του ρεύματος (που θα μας κόψουν), δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Η ΔΕΗ έχει δυνατότητες για μέτρια τροφοδοσία όλης της χώρας, απλά εμείς κάνουμε υπερκατανάλωση. 
Σε περιόδους οικονομικής κρίσης η κατανάλωση ρεύματος μειώνεται. Όποιος έχει αμφιβολίες μπορεί να δει πως το ΗΒ μέχρι το 2008 φαινόταν ότι δεν θα πιάσει τους στόχους μείωσης ρύπανσης που είχε επιβάλλει στα πλαίσια του Κυότο και ξαφνικά το 2009 υπήρξε κατακόρυφη πτώση στη ζήτηση ρεύματος και δραστική μείωση στη χρήση ιχ, και έτσι το 2010 έπιασε τον στόχο του. Τυχαία και πιθανώς χωρίς να μπορεί να διατηρηθεί το αποτέλεσμα μακροπρόθεσμα, αλλά μια φορά το έπιασε. Παρόμοιο φαινόμενο έχει παρατηρηθεί στις ΗΠΑ. 
Πιστεύω ότι και στην Ελλάδα το ίδιο θα έχει συμβεί και σε περίπτωση πτώχευσης θα επιδεινωθεί. 

Ως προς τις συντάξεις, τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία κατέχουν νομίζω 30 δις ομόλογα δημοσίου (χρέος δηλαδή). Επομένως χρεωκοπία θα ήταν κατάρρευση του συνταξιοδοτικού άσχετα από το τι πήγε στραβά παλιότερα κι αν ζούμε περισσότερο κλπκλπ.


----------



## somnambulist (May 11, 2011)

Κι ένα σχετικό άρθρο που καταπιάνεται μ' ένα πολύ κρίσιμο ζήτημα

On the true agenda behind Der Spiegel’s story that Greece is thinking of exiting the euro


The Spiegel story that “Athens is considering withdrawing from the euro zone” is not exactly false – just economical with the truth. Yes, a few weeks or months ago, the Greek government commissioned (as it ought to) several secret studies of the repercussions of various scenaria involving different forms of debt restructure, including one desperate scenario hypothesising an improbable exit from the eurozone. The real question is why Der Spiegel chose to isolate this one scenario and focus on it even though Spiegel’s journalists know full well that Greece will never propose an actual exit from the euro?

It is my considered opinion that Der Spiegel, in consultation with certain circles within the German government (in particular the Finance Ministry) was trying to send a message to the German Chancellor but also the Greek Prime Minister. And what is this message? That there are far worse things than a debt restructure, the worst being a step-by-step dismantling of the euro that will begin once a country like Greece is forced into an impossible situation. And that continuing to live in denial, and to peddle blatant lies about the sustainability of the present course will no longer be tolerated.

The article and the inevitable denial

Let us begin with the quote of the day from the internet version of Der Spiegel:

Greece’s economic problems are massive, with protests against the government being held almost daily. Now Prime Minister George Papandreou apparently feels he has no other option: SPIEGEL ONLINE has obtained information from German government sources knowledgeable of the situation in Athens indicating that Papandreou’s government is considering abandoning the euro and reintroducing its own currency. Alarmed by the attempt, the European Commission has called together a crisis meeting in Luxembourg on Friday night. In addition to Greece’s possible exit from the currency union, a speedy restructuring of the country’s debt also features on the agenda.

That the Greek government is considering an heroic exit from the eurozone is false. While it is one of the many scenaria that it studied at some point, it was never a scenario that it contemplated. Alas, the Greek government can deny this (after Der Spiegel’s article saw the light of day) till the cows come home but no one will believe it. It is the price one pays for not having heeded the message of the child’s tale involving a boy, a number of fake cries and a wolf. Worse still, by blaming, quite implausibly, Der Spiegel for buttering the speculators’ bread, the Greek government is sacrificing cheaply the last morsels of credibility it has. Sad, very sad. For everyone knows that Der Spiegel is a veritable publication that would not lend itself to the games speculators play. It has much bigger fish to fry. Indeed, Der Spiegel is part of Germany’s institutional network of authority and political power. So, why would such an institution be economical with the truth in this manner and at this point in time?

Η συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Και μια και πιάσαμε τον Βαρουφάκη, να τι λέει κι αυτός για το επίμαχο, του Σπίγκελ:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=6693


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2011)

Ο ίδιος Βαρουφάκης, και στα αγγλικά, και στα ελληνικά. ;)


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ως προς το ζήτημα του ρεύματος (που θα μας κόψουν), δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Η ΔΕΗ έχει δυνατότητες για μέτρια τροφοδοσία όλης της χώρας, απλά εμείς κάνουμε υπερκατανάλωση.


Δεν είπα ότι θα μας κόψουν το ρεύμα. Είπα ότι θα μας κόψουν το ρεύμα *οι πιστωτές*, όπως επίσης και ότι καταναλώνουμε περισσότερο από όσο παράγουμε.

Επίσης ναι, αυτήν η παράμετρος των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων, που ήδη παραπαίουν, δε βλέπω να λαμβάνεται υπόψη από όσους είναι υπέρ της «στάσης πληρωμών». Ούτε η παράμετρος πρωτογενούς ελλείμματος, που αναφέρει ο Κόμης.


----------



## Zbeebz (May 19, 2011)

Διάβασα όοοοοοολο το θρεντ, με όοοοολα τα σεντόνια του. Στα τελευταία μηνύματα βλέπω μέχρι και προσπάθειες να προβλέψουμε το μέλλον (με βάση φημολογούμενα στοιχεία). Για να επανέλθουμε στο αρχικό θέμα, τι τόσο τρομερό έχει πια η πρόταση για την Επιτροπή Λογιστικού Ελέγχου, την οποία υποστηρίζει η "Χρεοκρατία"; Μια τέτοια επιτροπή μπορεί άνετα να βρει από πού ήρθαν και τι απέγιναν τα εθνικά μας δανεικά, κι ενδεχομένως να εντοπίσει πού έγιναν ατασθαλίες ή κακοδιαχείρισή τους (κι από ποιους). Κάπως έτσι εντοπίζουν οι επιθεωρητές των τραπεζών ή της ΤτΕ τυχόν παρατυπίες.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2011)

Zbeebz said:


> Διάβασα όοοοοοολο το θρεντ


Είσαι θηρίο.



> τι τόσο τρομερό έχει πια η πρόταση για την Επιτροπή Λογιστικού Ελέγχου, την οποία υποστηρίζει η "Χρεοκρατία"


Δεν θυμάμαι (διότι εγώ δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναδιαβάσω όλα) να διαφώνησε κανείς για τη δημιουργία της Επιτροπής και ίσως θα είχε ενδιαφέρον κάποια στιγμή να της δοθεί η δυνατότητα να κάνει τον έλεγχο. Είναι λίγο «Φέξε μου και γλίστρησα». Δεν ξέρω καν τι θεωρείται (στη διεθνή πρακτική) παράνομο ή μη νομιμοποιημένο χρέος. Μέλη της Επιτροπής (αν όχι η Επιτροπή στο σύνολό της) έχουν ήδη υπονομεύσει το κύρος του έργου της αφού μιλάνε για στάση πληρωμών επειδή δεν θα μπορούμε να πληρώσουμε το χρέος (άρα γιατί να κάτσουμε να το χωρίζουμε σε νόμιμο και μη;). Μακάρι πάντως να υπήρχε μια διακομματική επιτροπή μόνιμου λογιστικού ελέγχου.


----------

